# La Otra URSS (Lo que no nos han contado de la Unión Soviética)



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)




----------



## Atonito (16 Ago 2019)

Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!

Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Ago 2019)

Basura roja gimoteando por su fracaso. Nada nuevo. Aunque ahora tenemos que lidiar con sus primos progres.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ago 2019)

Cuando aquí haya que devolver las deudas acabaremos mucho peor que la URSS.


----------



## elmegaduque (16 Ago 2019)

Todo eso fue posible con 0 progrehez, y después de transformar el marxismo-leninismo inicial en el stalinismo posterior con el catalizador de la Gran Guerra Patria que transformó la URSS en algo más parecido al nacionalsocialismo visto a gran escala.

Sin Stalin, tal vez la progrehez hubiera podrido la URSS antes de 1950.

Y los podemitas que se laven la boca al hablar de la URSS, ellos allí hubieran sido eliminados en cero coma por motivos de higiene social.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ago 2019)

El documental no dice que la URSS tenía a su disposición enormes recursos naturales que Europa no tenía. Y tampoco dice que mucha de su tecnología se la robó a los alemanes tras la 2aGM igual que hizo USA.


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



Un mundo libre de degeneración capitalista dice el mongo cuando las principales fuentes de financiación del comunismo son el capitalismo sionista de Nueva York y Londres.

Enterate de una puta vez el comunismo es la herramienta que utiliza el sionismo para cargarse occidente cristiano ,subnormal.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (16 Ago 2019)

Bolcheviques rarigudos haciendose pasar por rusos 

Bien 


Ja ja ja


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ago 2019)

Iba tan estupendamente la URSS que se autodisolvió en 1991:

Conozcan cómo (mal)funcionaba realmente el Comunismo/Colectivismo a través de sus PRODUCTOS INDUSTRI

Se podría hacer un vídeo similar sobre Rumasa.

O sobre Nueva Rumasa:


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Bolcheviques rarigudos haciendose pasar por rusos
> 
> Bien
> 
> ...



Soy español y según las estadísticas eclesiales soy católico. Así que deje de decir paridas. La URSS ha sido el mayor avance de la clase obrera en la historia de la humanidad. Y que directamente, hizo que los capitalistas occidentales "cedieran" en ciertos derechos laborales que sin la URSS, no se hubieran visto en sueños.

Se ha demostrado que 5000 tanques en las fronteras de europa, acojonaban realmente a los capitostes.


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

Chaval, estabas chupando de la teta a tu madre, cuando yo abría casi diariamente post en este foro.
Asi que un respeto a tus mayores. Pringao. 

pd-. Eres tu el autor del video?


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Iba tan estupendamente la URSS que se autodisolvió en 1991:
> 
> Conozcan cómo (mal)funcionaba realmente el Comunismo/Colectivismo a través de sus PRODUCTOS INDUSTRI
> 
> ...



*Margaret Thatcher (1991): “la URSS supone una amenaza para Occidente por su economía planificada”*

Margaret Thatcher (1991): “la URSS supone una amenaza para Occidente por su economía planificada” | laRepublica.es


*Discurso de Margaret Thatcher en Houston, en 1991 en el que confiesa la fortaleza de la economía de la URSS y explica cómo se preparó desde Occidente su desmoronamiento


La URSS es un país que supone una seria amenaza para el mundo occidental. No me estoy refiriendo a la amenaza militar, en realidad ésta no existía. Nuestros países están lo suficientemente bien armados, incluyendo el armamento nuclear.*

Estoy hablando de la amenaza económica. Gracias a la economía planificada y a esa particular combinación de estímulos morales y materiales,

*La Unión Soviética logró alcanzar altos indicadores económicos.

El porcentaje de crecimiento de su Producto Nacional Bruto es prácticamente el doble que en nuestros países.*Si añadimos a esto los enormes recursos naturales de los que dispone la Unión, con una gestión racional de la economía, son más que reales las posibilidades que tiene de expulsarnos del mercado mundial.

[...]

*Por eso siempre hemos adoptado medidas encaminadas a debilitar la economía de la Unión Soviética y a crear allí dificultades económicas, donde el papel principal lo jugó la carrera de armamentos.

Un lugar importante en nuestra política era la toma en consideración de las flaquezas de la constitución de la URSS*. En el plano formal, ésta preveía la salida inmediata de la URSS por cualquier república que así lo desease, mediante la decisión de su Soviet Supremo y por mayoría simple.

Cierto que la realización de ese derecho era prácticamente irrealizable debido al papel cimentador del Partido Comunista y de los órganos de seguridad. Y a pesar de todo, en esta particularidad constitucional, teníamos potenciales posibilidades para nuestra política.

*Por desgracia y pese a todos nuestros esfuerzos, durante largo tiempo la situación política en la URSS siguió siendo estable durante un largo periodo de tiempo*. *Teníamos una situación complicada, sin embargo al poco tiempo nos llegó una información sobre el pronto fallecimiento del líder soviético soviético y la posibilidad de la llegada al poder, con nuestra ayuda, de una persona gracias a la cual podríamos realizar nuestras intenciones en esta esfera.*

Esa era la valoración de mis expertos. Siempre propicié la formación de un grupo cualificado de expertos sobre la Unión Soviética y cuando la situación lo requería fomentaba la emigración de la URSS de los especialistas necesarios.

*Esa persona era Mijaíl Gorbachov, a quien nuestros expertos calificaban como una persona imprudente, sugestionable y muy ambiciosa.* Él tenía buenas relaciones con la mayoría de la élite política soviética, y por eso su llegada al poder, con nuestra ayuda, fue posible.

La actividad del frente popular no requería de grandes inversiones:* hablamos de gastos en multicopistas y de respaldar económicamente a funcionarios Sin embargo lo que requería fondos considerables era el apoyo a las prolongadas huelgas de mineros.* Grandes debates entre los exportes levantaba la cuestión sobre la candidatura de Borís Yeltsin en calidad de líder de ese frente popular con la perspectiva de su consiguiente elección al Soviet Supremo de la Federación de Rusia, en contrapeso al liderazgo de Gorbachov.

La mayoría de los expertos se pronunciaban en contra de la candidatura de Yeltsin, debido a las particularidades de su carácter y a su pasado.

Sin embargo se produjeron los contactos correspondientes, los acuerdos y la decisión de forzar la candidatura de Yeltsin, fue la que definitivamente se adoptó. Aunque con gran dificultad, Yeltsin salió elegido Presidente del Soviet Supremo de Rusia y acto seguido se adoptó la declaración de soberanía de Rusia.

La cuestión era ¿de quién?, si la URSS fue en su día creada en torno a Rusia. No se entiende.

Ese fue sin duda el comienzo de la desintegración de la URSS. *A Yeltsin se le prestó una ayuda determinante durante los sucesos de agosto de 1991, cuando la cúpula que gobernaba la URSS bloqueó a Gorbachov, e intentó restablecer la integridad de la URSS.. Los partidarios de Yeltsin resistieron, y éste adquirió un poder real, significativo, aunque no total, sobre los órganos de seguridad*

Todas las repúblicas de la Unión, aprovecharon la coyuntura para declarar su soberanía, aunque algunas lo hicieran de un modo un tanto sui géneris sin descartar su permanencia dentro de la Unión. De modo que ya se ha producido de facto la disolución de la Unión Soviética, aunque de jure, continúa existiendo.* Pero les aseguro, que en los próximos meses recibirán la noticia de la formulación jurídica de la disolución de la Unión Soviética.*


----------



## Lanzalosdados (16 Ago 2019)

Es por esto que la gente que vive en países comunistas se deja la vida intentando alcanzar tierra de malvados países capitalistas?


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> Es por esto que la gente que vive en países comunistas se deja la vida intentando alcanzar tierra de malvados países capitalistas?



Muchas pelis has visto tu.


----------



## CeGato (16 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> Un mundo libre de degeneración capitalista dice el mongo cuando las principales fuentes de financiación del comunismo son el capitalismo sionista de Nueva York y Londres.
> 
> Enterate de una puta vez el comunismo es la herramienta que utiliza el sionismo para cargarse occidente cristiano ,subnormal.



Si insultas desprestigia tu mensaje. Que, por cierto, no vale un pimiento.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (16 Ago 2019)




----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2019)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> Es por esto que la gente que vive en países comunistas se deja la vida intentando alcanzar tierra de malvados países capitalistas?



Eso solo demuestra que la gente es imbecil, no solo huyen de paises comunistas, tambien lo hacen de paises capitalista para ¡ir a otros capitalistas! De la mierda, a la mierda, hay que ser subnormal.


----------



## supertocho (16 Ago 2019)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Basura roja gimoteando por su fracaso. Nada nuevo. Aunque ahora tenemos que lidiar con sus primos progres.



Papá Stalin tuvo que suicidarse en su bunker cuando el tercer Reich tomó Moscú.
es verdad. Aún no han superado la derrota


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (16 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Chaval, estabas chupando de la teta a tu madre, cuando yo abría casi diariamente post en este foro.
> Asi que un respeto a tus mayores. Pringao.
> 
> pd-. Eres tu el autor del video?



¿Dónde te has metido, cacho cabroncete?

O eres Zhude?


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2019)

∞√∞ dijo:


> ¿Dónde te has metido, cacho cabroncete?
> 
> O eres Zhude?



Ehh, Zhu De solo hay uno, (bueno, en realidad varios, pero hoy me toca a mí, el de Pudong está con su novia y el de Hainan de cursillo en el MSS)


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

∞√∞ dijo:


> ¿Dónde te has metido, cacho cabroncete?
> 
> O eres Zhude?



Continúo leyendo el foro casi a diario, pero lo cierto es que ha perdido mucho, hasta los fachas de hace 5-6 años tenían más calidad. Ahora es moronegro, bla bla, pianos, bla bla, mjeres, bla bla... De un foro que te hacía incluso tener la inciativa en ciertos temas cuando hablabas en la calle, ha pasado a ser "El Caso".

Y No, no soy ZHU DE.


----------



## martingala (16 Ago 2019)

Si el socialismo esra tan guay, tan eficiente y tan favorecedor del desarrollo humano porqué se fue a tomar por culo?
Porqué los paises que vivieron bajo el yugo socialista no quieren ver a los comunistas ni en pintura???


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

martingala dijo:


> Si el socialismo esra tan guay, tan eficiente y tan favorecedor del desarrollo humano porqué se fue a tomar por culo?
> Porqué los paises que vivieron bajo el yugo socialista no quieren ver a los comunistas ni en pintura???



El video es muy bueno a la hora de condensar en unos 20 minutos los logros de la URSS (tiene ciertas cosas de "humor" que a mi me sobran).
Entre otrás cosas, contesta a sus preguntas. De hecho su segunda pregunta es falsa. En Rusia el 2º partido más votado es el Partido Comunista.


----------



## elmegaduque (16 Ago 2019)

martingala dijo:


> Si el socialismo esra tan guay, tan eficiente y tan favorecedor del desarrollo humano porqué se fue a tomar por culo?
> .....



Pues el capitalismo está a puntito a puntito de reventar....


----------



## sistudey (16 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



Toma, tu neurona, se te ha caído.


----------



## BigJoe (16 Ago 2019)

Cuando en el curso de los acontecimientos humanos se hace necesario para un pueblo disolver los vínculos políticos que lo han ligado a otro y tomar entre las naciones de la tierra el puesto separado e igual a que las leyes de la naturaleza y el Dios de esa naturaleza le dan derecho, un justo respeto al juicio de la humanidad exige que declare las causas que lo impulsan a la separación.


Sostenemos como evidentes estas verdades: que todos los hombres son creados iguales; que son dotados por su Creador de ciertos derechos inalienables; que entre éstos están la vida, la libertad y la búsqueda de la felicidad; que para garantizar estos derechos se instituyen entre los hombres los gobiernos, que derivan sus poderes legítimos del consentimiento de los gobernados; que cuando quiera que una forma de gobierno se haga destructora de estos principios, el pueblo tiene el derec ho a reformarla o abolirla e instituir un nuevo gobierno que se funde en dichos principios, y a organizar sus poderes en la forma que a su juicio ofrecerá las mayores probabilidades de alcanzar su seguridad y felicidad. La prudencia, claro está, aconsejará que no se cambie por motivos leves y transitorios gobiernos de antiguo establecidos; y, en efecto, toda la experiencia ha demostrado que la humanidad está más dispuesta a padecer, mientras los males sean tolerables, que a hacerse justicia aboliendo las formas a que está acostumbrada.

Pero cuando una larga serie de abusos y usurpaciones, dirigida invariablemente al mismo objetivo, demuestra el designio de someter al pueblo a un despotismo absoluto, es su derecho, es su deber , derrocar ese gobierno y establecer nuevos resguardos para su futura seguridad. Tal ha sido el paciente sufrimiento de estas colonias; tal es ahora la necesidad que las obliga a reformar su anterior sistema de gobierno. La historia del actual rey de la Gran Bretaña es una historia de repetidos agravios y usurpaciones, encaminados todos directamente hacia el establecimiento de una tiranía absoluta sobre estos Estados. Para probar esto, sometemos los hechos al juicio de un mundo imparcial.

Y en apoyo de esta Declaración, *con absoluta confianza en la protección de la Divina Providencia, empeñamos nuestra vida, nuestra hacienda y nuestro sagrado honor. *





*JODEROS ROJOS*


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Cuando en el curso de los acontecimientos humanos se hace necesario para un pueblo disolver los vínculos políticos que lo han ligado a otro y tomar entre las naciones de la tierra el puesto separado e igual a que las leyes de la naturaleza y el Dios de esa naturaleza le dan derecho, un justo respeto al juicio de la humanidad exige que declare las causas que lo impulsan a la separación.
> 
> 
> Sostenemos como evidentes estas verdades: que todos los hombres son creados iguales; que son dotados por su Creador de ciertos derechos inalienables; que entre éstos están la vida, la libertad y la búsqueda de la felicidad; que para garantizar estos derechos se instituyen entre los hombres los gobiernos, que derivan sus poderes legítimos del consentimiento de los gobernados; que cuando quiera que una forma de gobierno se haga destructora de estos principios, el pueblo tiene el derec ho a reformarla o abolirla e instituir un nuevo gobierno que se funde en dichos principios, y a organizar sus poderes en la forma que a su juicio ofrecerá las mayores probabilidades de alcanzar su seguridad y felicidad. La prudencia, claro está, aconsejará que no se cambie por motivos leves y transitorios gobiernos de antiguo establecidos; y, en efecto, toda la experiencia ha demostrado que la humanidad está más dispuesta a padecer, mientras los males sean tolerables, que a hacerse justicia aboliendo las formas a que está acostumbrada.
> ...



En realidad dijeron esto: "Vamos a ver, le quitamos el Poder al Tirano y se lo damos al Pueblo y este va y nos quita nuestros privilegios como terratenientes, pues no, le quitamos el Poder al Pueblo y se lo damos a sus representantes" "Y quienes serán esos?" "¡Nosotros imbecil!".


----------



## BigJoe (16 Ago 2019)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En realidad dijeron esto: "Vamos a ver, le quitamos el Poder al Tirano y se lo damos al Pueblo y este va y nos quita nuestros privilegios como terratenientes, pues no, le quitamos el Poder al Pueblo y se lo damos a sus representantes" "Y quienes serán esos?" "¡Nosotros imbecil!".


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2019)

CeGato dijo:


> Si insultas desprestigia tu mensaje. Que, por cierto, no vale un pimiento.



No insulto califico , hay que ser muy subnormal [y que me perdonen los subnormales que son buena gente no como la piara roja] para creer en pleno 2019 que la unión sovietica fue el paraiso del trabajador.

Mi mensaje vale un pimiento igual que tu revolución pagada por los banqueros judios de Nueva York , gilipollas.


----------



## martingala (16 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> El video es muy bueno a la hora de condensar en unos 20 minutos los logros de la URSS (tiene ciertas cosas de "humor" que a mi me sobran).
> Entre otrás cosas, contesta a sus preguntas. De hecho su segunda pregunta es falsa. En Rusia el 2º partido más votado es el Partido Comunista.



En Rusia y la antigua RDA el partido comunista tiene todavia representación, no así en Hungría, República Checa, Eslovaquia o Polonia donde odian a muerte a los comunistas....


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> No insulto califico , hay que ser muy subnormal [y que me perdonen los subnormales que son buena gente no como la piara roja] para creer en pleno 2019 que la unión sovietica fue el paraiso del trabajador.
> 
> Mi mensaje vale un pimiento igual que tu revolución pagada por los banqueros judios de Nueva York , gilipollas.



Esos mismos banqueros, fueron los que financiaron, la entrada de 14 NACIONES (Entre ellas USA, Britanicos, Francia,...) para derrocar a los bolcheviques.

Y es que los capitalistas venden ellos mismos las cuerdas con las que se le va ahorcar.


----------



## Eremita (16 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



El himno es bonito. Lo malo eran las colas para una barra de pan.


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Esos mismo banqueros, fueron los que financiaron, la entrada de 14 NACIONES (Entre ellas USA, Britanicos, Francia,...) para derrocar a los bolcheviques.



para derrocar a los bolvechiques dice..


----------



## Lanzalosdados (16 Ago 2019)

Que los aquí comunistas me expliquen a que países emigra la gente buscando una vida mejor. Venga.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Ago 2019)




----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> para derrocar a los bolvechiques dice..



Sip, como la patética carta del Churchill a Stalin pidiéndole ayuda en Junio de 1941...cuando tenía serias dudas de que su amigo Roosebelt pudiese entrar en guerra en su ayuda.


----------



## EUROPIA (16 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


>



Usted es de esos gilipollas, que siguen con la misma propaganda desde antes incluso que 1945. Me los imagino, con la mano temblorosa y pontificando para usted solo "y es que si hubiera llegado la division de Steiner.. bla bla) 

Para ustedes el ataque nuclear a Japón, la guera fría, Guerra de Corea, Vietnam... no han existido. Para ustedes, hacer politica, es poner una foto. ACOJONANTE.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Ago 2019)

Eso significa que el 56% no le votaría... pero veo que para eso tu eres como los Lazis.

Anda, mirate el documental* "Chuck Norris vs. Communism"* y verás porque acabaron hasta la polla de ese tirano....

*













Chuck Norris contra el comunismo (2014) - FilmAffinity

Chuck Norris vs. Communism | Netflix*


----------



## BigJoe (16 Ago 2019)

Lo gracioso de todo esto es que la mayor gesta de la URSS (su defensa del avance de Hitler) fue debida a la MILLONADA ayuda que le proporcionaron los terribles americanos, (Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo).

Troskis muriéndose de hambre sin armas ni material, comida o vias de tren que fueron paguiteados MASIVAMENTE por el capital para derrocar a la otra cara de la tiranía del Estado llamada fascismo.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Ago 2019)

Se abstendrían de votar, pero no votarían a Ceaucescu.

En el Referendum Ilegal Lazi del 1-O ganó el SI, principalmente, porque los partidarios del NO se abstuvieron de participar en eso.


----------



## tixel (16 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



Que chalaos estaís algunos. Sin duda la URSS era el paraiso. MI antigua novia que nació allí me cuenta maravillas.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (16 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



A chuparla cabrones


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2019)

tixel dijo:


> Que chalaos estaís algunos. Sin duda la URSS era el paraiso. MI antigua novia que nació allí me cuenta maravillas.



Tu no has tenido novia en tu puta vida, nuncafollista.


----------



## hartman2 (16 Ago 2019)

esto con stalin no pasaba


----------



## TORREVIEJO (16 Ago 2019)

Europa es una pese a que los eslavos sean inferiores.


----------



## larios357 (16 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



La verdad que el himno es la polla, es el mejor, ni el francés como dicen los parguelas ni ostias. Pues con dos cojones hay los tienes pero la mafia tiene muchos brazos y es inabarcable.


----------



## Lammero (16 Ago 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


>




Alucinante, un meme con una cita de dos frases y es un fárrago saturado de incorrecciones.

Lo tiene todo, errores de puntuación, falta de concordancia de número y tiempo verbal, mal uso de las preposiciones, sintaxis chapucera... Un buen ejemplo de la panchitización judeo-amerimongrel mongolonigger de los intertubos.

Incluso hay un anglicismo sutil, el primer "tu" (sic) sobra. Los anglo-mamones abusan de los pronombres personales porque están obligados a ello (no vienen implícitos en la conjugación verbal)

Hipótesis correcta #1


> Si controlas la comida del pueblo, controlas AL pueblo y va A estar agradecidO a poco que le des/les des/les demos.




Hipótesis correcta #2


> Si controlas la comida del pueblo, controlas AL pueblo; agradecerÁ LO poco que le des/les des/les demos.




etc.
Hay varias permutaciones posibles.
Es un condicional:

"Si tú haces esto, el pueblo (él) hará lo otro"

Hostia puta no es tan complicado.


----------



## Gárgolo (16 Ago 2019)

Compartir retrete y ducha con tus vecinos MANDA. 

Compartir cocina con tus vecinos MANDA. 

No poder cambiar de ciudad ni emigrar sin permiso MANDA.


----------



## Siplex (16 Ago 2019)

Todos desconocemos lo que pasaban los trabajadores rusos de frontera hacia adentro. Solo digo que los grandes barcos pesqueros rusos que atracaban en los puertos canarios llevaban a bordo tripulantes que lo pasaban muy mal. De África traían loros de cola roja, marihuana, etc. Esto se lo vendian a los cambuyoneros que ya conocian de otros viajes. En las islas compraban electrodomésticos, repuestos usados de coches, etc.
También vendían harina de pescado, chatarra.
El dolar era la moneda usada. 
Los barcos siguieron viniendo pero los tripulantes fueron cobrando más y se acabó el trapicheo.
Esa gente era tipos duros, curtidos, que no tenían muchas alegrías en sus vidas. Muchos bebían sin tino, pero no eran gente pendenciera.


----------



## CERIC MAXWELL (16 Ago 2019)

En una cosa te doy razón.

* Había equilibrio.*

A partir del 89 dejo de haberlo y empezó la deriva hacia lo de hoy.
Y otra tambien. Sin la amenaza del comunismo no se si hubiesemos abandonado el patrón oro y socializado el dinero para el fomento de una clase media solida.


----------



## Don Potettes (16 Ago 2019)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Compartir retrete y ducha con tus vecinos MANDA.
> 
> Compartir cocina con tus vecinos MANDA.
> 
> No poder cambiar de ciudad ni emigrar sin permiso MANDA.




Y para follar tener que poner a los niños a mirar por la ventana porque la "vivienda" que te asignaba el EJTAAAAOOO era una caja de mistos compartida con otras nueve familias.


----------



## Gárgolo (16 Ago 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Y para follar tener que poner a los niños a mirar por la ventana porque la "vivienda" que te asignaba el EJTAAAAOOO era una caja de mistos compartida con otras nueve familias.



Mientras que tu hija sarteen se tiene que duchar después de cagar el gordaco del 5° embrutecido de vodka, y no precisamente de Stolichnaya


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Ago 2019)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> Que los aquí comunistas me expliquen a que países emigra la gente buscando una vida mejor. Venga.



China, para qué ir más lejos.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (16 Ago 2019)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> China, para qué ir más lejos.



¿Que china, la de las hambrunas y los exterminios masivos o la china de la explotación laboral brutal por un cuenco de arroz? Ah no espera, la china de los megamillonarios afiliados al partido comunista . Tranquilo hombre, ese modelo de sociedad lo encuentras en otros lugares como Cuba o Venezuela. Ala, a pastar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Ago 2019)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> ¿Que china, la de las hambrunas y los exterminios masivos o la china de la explotación laboral brutal por un cuenco de arroz? Ah no espera, la china de los megamillonarios afiliados al partido comunista . Tranquilo hombre, ese modelo de sociedad lo encuentras en otros lugares como Cuba o Venezuela. Ala, a pastar.



Esa misma, la del G5 que acabará usando usted y la de Hiaway ese tambien.

PD: No diga el nombre de China en vano, van a ser los que den el credito que nos saque de la mierda en la que estamos.

Por que seguro que no va a ser los EEUU de GE quebrada.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (16 Ago 2019)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esa misma, la del G5 que acabará usando usted y la de Hiaway ese tambien.
> 
> PD: No diga el nombre de China en vano, van a ser los que den el credito que nos saque de la mierda en la que estamos.
> 
> Por que seguro que no va a ser los EEUU de GE quebrada.



Cálmese amigo, que China tiene de comunista lo que yo progre. Es una economía capitalista planificada, punto. Y además llena de chinos, cuyo único fin en la vida es trabajar.


----------



## el violador de mentes (16 Ago 2019)

Esta panda de retrasados cargando con la URSS.... si todavía existiera la URSS no habría ni feminacismo, ni homosexualismo, ni moronegrada; el Estado del Bienestar europeo se establece tras la II guerra mundial precisamente por miedo al avance soviético, es cuando cae el muro de Berlín cuando las élites capitalistas deciden que el teatro ha terminado y van a tercermundizar Europa.

De todos modos, la historia todavía no ha terminado; el occidente capitalista está en pleno colapso civilizatorio (lo podemos ver claramente en España), y pueden suceder muchas cosas, como un restablecimiento de la URSS.



A esta panda de fanáticos anti-Urss (que me recuerdan a los fanáticos anti-Franco... muy valientes escupiendo sobre los muertos), creo que si alguna vez dejaran de comerle los huevos a los yankis, y se pusieran a razonar, podrían decir cosas más interesantes que ese montón de mierda propagandística de los 80.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (16 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Esta panda de retrasados cargando con la URSS.... si todavía existiera la URSS no habría ni feminacismo, ni homosexualismo, ni moronegrada; el Estado del Bienestar europeo se establece tras la II guerra mundial precisamente por miedo al avance soviético, es cuando cae el muro de Berlín cuando las élites capitalistas deciden que el teatro ha terminado y van a tercermundizar Europa.
> 
> De todos modos, la historia todavía no ha terminado; el occidente capitalista está en pleno colapso civilizatorio (lo podemos ver claramente en España), y pueden suceder muchas cosas, como un restablecimiento de la URSS.
> 
> ...



Cigarras queriendo vivir como hormigas, eso son los patéticos socialistas europeos.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (16 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Esta panda de retrasados *cargando con la URSS*.... si todavía existiera la URSS no habría ni feminacismo, ni homosexualismo, ni moronegrada; el Estado del Bienestar europeo se establece tras la II guerra mundial precisamente por miedo al avance soviético, es cuando cae el muro de Berlín cuando las élites capitalistas deciden que el teatro ha terminado y van a tercermundizar Europa.



No somos retrasados ni cargamos con la URSS. Nos *CAGAMOS EN LA PUTA URSS*,

- con sus hambrunas.

- con su régimen de esclavitud para los campesinos en sus granjas colectivas

- con su Cheka-OGPU-NKVD-MVD-KGB

- con su GULAG

- con su aborto legal (el primer país del mundo en legalizar el asesinato en el vientre materno)

- con su ateísmo oficial y su culto al hijoputa de Lenin

- con su carnet de partido (el único, el PCUS) para conseguir un empleo o una vivienda decente

- con su puta hipocresía, que fingía que la URSS era una gran familia feliz de pueblos, unidos en el marxismo-lenismo, y que afirmaba que su fin era la defensa de la paz, mientras llenaba Europa de armas nucleares y sacaba los tanques a pasear en Budapest y Praga.

- con su puta estética cutre de mierda

- con su desprecio total y absoluto por el medio ambiente, que sufren todavía muchos países que salieron (huyeron) de ella...


----------



## el violador de mentes (16 Ago 2019)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> No somos retrasados ni cargamos con la URSS. Nos *CAGAMOS EN LA PUTA URSS*,
> 
> - con sus hambrunas.
> 
> ...



Puedes cagarte en lo que quieras, lo importante es que el partido comunista es el segundo partido de Rusia, China va hacia el liderazgo mundial dirigida por el partido comunista, y occidente está en pleno colapso (lo vemos claro en España)


----------



## Gárgolo (16 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Papá Stalin tuvo que suicidarse en su bunker cuando el tercer Reich tomó Moscú.
> es verdad. Aún no han superado la derrota



¿Como terminó "papá" Stalin? ¿De muerte natural?


----------



## zapatitos (16 Ago 2019)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> Es por esto que la gente que vive en países comunistas se deja la vida intentando alcanzar tierra de malvados países capitalistas?



También escapaba gente a los paises comunistas, por ejemplo negros huyendo del racismo yanqui. Pero eso no te lo contaban en la tele occidental.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Ago 2019)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Pues el capitalismo está a puntito a puntito de reventar....



El Capitalismo ya reventó hace décadas, lo que tenemos ahora es un hijo bastardo suyo el Globalismo Yanqui.

Saludos.


----------



## el violador de mentes (16 Ago 2019)

Si existiera la URSS hoy, tendrían que poner un muro para evitar la avalancha de europeos.

En la URSS no habría moronegros, allí todos son blancos, calles tranquilas y ni rastro de delincuencia.

En la URSS no habría leyes viogen, así que los hombres de repente ya seríamos tratados como ciudadanos, no como plebe.

En la URSS no había paguitas, pero sí que había trabajo, y el estado proporcionaba casa a todos los trabajadores. Así que no vendrían muchos gandules, se quedarían en países capitalistas buscando su pesebre; pero con todo el paro que hay en Europa, los europeos irían en oleadas.

En la URSS las mujeres se vestían, ir como prostitutas con 15 años se hace sólo en países capitalistas, allí aborrecerían las prácticas burguesas.

En la URSS ho habría tatutados, no iban a permitir entrar a un delincuente, o con papeletas para serlo.

Tampoco habría droga, ni pornografía, etc. Así que sería el mejor lugar para formar familia.

El capitalismo es el paraíso para los hombres beta, que como no pueden tener una familia, se consuelan con videojuegos y porno. Los hombres de casta supeior, los hombres alfa, nos preocupamos más de otras cosas que nos podría proporcionar la URSS, como trabajo, paz, seguridad, etc


----------



## cripton36 (16 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Si existiera la URSS hoy, tendrían que poner un muro para evitar la avalancha de europeos.
> 
> En la URSS no habría moronegros, allí todos son blancos, calles tranquilas y ni rastro de delincuencia.
> 
> ...



eso demuestra que se ignora que es el capital.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## FernandoIII (16 Ago 2019)

Siempre se os olvida mencionar que la URSS era un imperio. Era el centro industrial del bloque comunista, y a todas las naciones bajo su influencia (la India,China o Cuba) les obligaba a utilizar su tecnología y manufacturas, lo que provocó las grandes hambrunas en China que se llevaron por delante a entre 20 y 40 millones de personas (gran parte de la producción agrícola china se fue a comprar maquinaria soviética durante el gran salto adelante) . Una vez China se desvinculó de la URSS el imperio soviético se tambaleó y solo hizo falta el empujoncito de Reagan para acabar con él. Además el partido comunista fijaba la producción y los precios fijandose en lo que iban a hacer los paises bajo el yugo del imperio yanki, por lo que por no tener no tenían ni un plan de futuro si hubiesen salido victoriosos.


----------



## cripton36 (16 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Puedes cagarte en lo que quieras, lo importante es que el partido comunista es el segundo partido de Rusia, China va hacia el liderazgo mundial dirigida por el partido comunista, y occidente está en pleno colapso (lo vemos claro en España)



pues si, desde españa se ve todo muy bien clarito.
imaginad como son. los hacendados castros les dieron por el tresero con sus propiedades y hoy apuntalan la hacienda castros ruz con su dinero e inversions.
sera que desde españa se ve bien o son segatos?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## CeGato (16 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> No insulto califico , hay que ser muy subnormal [y que me perdonen los subnormales que son buena gente no como la piara roja] para creer en pleno 2019 que la unión sovietica fue el paraiso del trabajador.
> 
> Mi mensaje vale un pimiento igual que tu revolución pagada por los banqueros judios de Nueva York , gilipollas.



Lo de gilipollas no parece una fórmula cortés. Tienes un concepto muy extraño de lo que es un insulto. Bueno, es suficiente, no eres precisamente interesante, ni tú ni tus posts. No debí decir nada, eso sí que es culpa mía, ya que se ve lo que hay con sólo leerte.


----------



## cripton36 (16 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Puedes cagarte en lo que quieras, lo importante es que el partido comunista es el segundo partido de Rusia, China va hacia el liderazgo mundial dirigida por el partido comunista, y occidente está en pleno colapso (lo vemos claro en España)



y PUTIN es superman o el sustituto de hitler. que grande la urss che
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

es el mismo perro, con diferente collar.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Insurgencia (17 Ago 2019)

Bolcheviques traidores, Nestor Majnó siempre en nuestros corazones!


----------



## P$0€ (17 Ago 2019)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Pues el capitalismo está a puntito a puntito de reventar....



No amigo, lo ue va a desaparecer es el estilo de vida occidental y reforzamiento del capitalismo.


----------



## P$0€ (17 Ago 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo gracioso de todo esto es que la mayor gesta de la URSS (su defensa del avance de Hitler) fue debida a la MILLONADA ayuda que le proporcionaron los terribles americanos, (Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo).
> 
> Troskis muriéndose de hambre sin armas ni material, comida o vias de tren que fueron paguiteados MASIVAMENTE por el capital para derrocar a la otra cara de la tiranía del Estado llamada fascismo.



Eso es una exageracion. L ayuda aliada represento un 8% de PIB de la URSS. la inmensa mayor parte del esfuerzo par derrotar la Alemania nazi salieron de la URSS.


----------



## P$0€ (17 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> para derrocar a los bolvechiques dice..



Chaval, no sabes nada de Historia. Estas en tinieblas. Esa foto es de la epoca de la 2ªGM. Esta hablando de la epoca de la guerra civil rusa mas de 20 años atras.


----------



## P$0€ (17 Ago 2019)

tixel dijo:


> Que chalaos estaís algunos. Sin duda la URSS era el paraiso. MI antigua novia que nació allí me cuenta maravillas.



Algo tendra que ver los gastos de defensa y la carrera armamentistica contra el bloque occidental. Occidente era/es mas rica, tiene mucha mas poblacion y recursos industriales y naturales que la URSS. En todas las guerras hay una degradacion de las condiciones de vida porque los politicos priorizan los recursos en gastos militares.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Ago 2019)

CeGato dijo:


> Lo de gilipollas no parece una fórmula cortés. Tienes un concepto muy extraño de lo que es un insulto. Bueno, es suficiente, no eres precisamente interesante, ni tú ni tus posts. No debí decir nada, eso sí que es culpa mía, ya que se ve lo que hay con sólo leerte.



No insulto califico ahora ya te puedes perder por el bosque.


P$0€ dijo:


> Chaval, no sabes nada de Historia. Estas en tinieblas. Esa foto es de la epoca de la 2ªGM. Esta hablando de la epoca de la guerra civil rusa mas de 20 años atras.



Ya lo se pero no hay mejor ejemplo que esa foto para ver el gran engaño , el comunismo es un producto del capitalismo ,¿enemigos? y una mierda , ahora como el otro ya os podeis ir por donde habeis venido. ,listín de cuarta.



EUROPIA dijo:


> Usted es de esos gilipollas, que siguen con la misma propaganda desde antes incluso que 1945. Me los imagino, con la mano temblorosa y pontificando para usted solo "y es que si hubiera llegado la division de Steiner.. bla bla)
> 
> Para ustedes el ataque nuclear a Japón, la guera fría, Guerra de Corea, Vietnam... no han existido. Para ustedes, hacer politica, es poner una foto. ACOJONANTE.



tu si que eres una puta antigualla añorando la unión sovietica en pleno 2019 , mongolo . los putos rojos ya no sabeis por donde tirar porque os han estado engañando toda la vida y ahora volveis a lo que creeis que era lo puro , un régimen terrorifico donde no dudarias vivo ni una semana , puto despojo humano.


----------



## P$0€ (17 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> No insulto califico ahora ya te puedes perder por donde te salga de los huevos.
> 
> 
> Ya lo se pero no hay mejor ejemplo que esa foto para ver el gran engaño , el comunismo es un producto del capitalismo ,¿enemigos? y una mierda , ahora como el otro ya os podeis ir por donde habeis venido. ,listín de cuarta.



Me estas confensado que eres un demagogo! Ni en la 2ªGM fueron tan "amigos", los alidos le dejaron el peso de la lucha a la URSS durante la inmensa mayor parte de la contienda. Cuando se dieron cuenta que la URSS no iba a ser derrotada por Alemania dejaron de tener prisa de abrir un segundo frente.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Ago 2019)

P$0€ dijo:


> Me estas confensado que eres un demagogo! Ni en la 2ªGM fueron tan "amigos", los alidos le dejaron el peso de la lucha a la URSS durante la inmensa mayor parte de la contienda. Cuando se dieron cuenta que la URSS no iba a ser derrotada por Alemania dejaron de tener prisa de abrir un segundo frente.



Si quisiera oír la versión oficial me ponía el canal historia , me aburres.


----------



## P$0€ (17 Ago 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> Si quisiera oír la versión oficial me ponía el canal historia , me aburres.



Eres un ignorante sobre el tema y desinformado a partes iguales. Por lo que veo he estudia el tema muchismo mas que tu!


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (17 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Si existiera la URSS hoy, tendrían que poner un muro para evitar la avalancha de europeos.
> 
> En la URSS no habría moronegros, allí todos son blancos, calles tranquilas y ni rastro de delincuencia.
> 
> ...



Un buen macho alfa comunista es SUMISO. Le dicen cómo vestir, de qué trabajar y hasta cuántos hijos tener. Y le garantizarán casa, comida y familia. O tal vez no. A los campesinos tradicionales en Ucrania los dejaban morir de hambre, eran unos apestados. Los insolentes pretendían ser autosuficientes, lo más parecido a ser libres de papá Estado, y papá les confiscó hasta el pan. Por aquellas fechas, en la España de la posguerra el afortunado era el campesino que podía labrar su terruño, producir y vender de estraperlo. Se hacía la vista gorda, se dejaba hacer, "laissez-faire" pero no era exactamente liberal. Era como Venezuela hoy. Un capitalismo desbocado...


----------



## Joaquim (17 Ago 2019)

Diselo a Rajoy o a Inés Arrimadas.


----------



## el violador de mentes (17 Ago 2019)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Un buen macho alfa comunista es SUMISO. Le dicen cómo vestir, de qué trabajar y hasta cuántos hijos tener. Y le garantizarán casa, comida y familia. O tal vez no. A los campesinos tradicionales en Ucrania los dejaban morir de hambre, eran unos apestados. Los insolentes pretendían ser autosuficientes, lo más parecido a ser libres de papá Estado, y papá les confiscó hasta el pan. Por aquellas fechas, en la España de la posguerra el afortunado era el campesino que podía labrar su terruño, producir y vender de estraperlo. Se hacía la vista gorda, se dejaba hacer, "laissez-faire" pero no era exactamente liberal. Era como Venezuela hoy. Un capitalismo desbocado...



Los españoles no tenemos derecho a llamar a nadie "sumiso"; pues nuestra situación es de esclavo, directamente, o de mulo de carga, sin derechos humanos ni libertad.

Los liberales tienen el libreto, con letras grandes y dibujitos, para criticar a la URSS y los rojos. Pero no se dan cuenta que el liberalismo ha causado más miseria en el mundo, más muertos y más pobreza. En el siglo XIX liberal trabajaban niños en las fábricas en condiciones infrahumanas, sin tener derecho a nada, a cambio de un mendrugo de pan. La primera guerra mundial fueron las élites capitalistas mandando a matar a sus ciudadanos SUMISOS para tener acceso a más mercados en las colonias.

Es precisamente cuando el pueblo castigado por el liberalismo deja de ser sumiso, y crea la URSS, que pasa a país medieval en potencia económica y espacial en 20 años con Stalin.


----------



## tixel (17 Ago 2019)

P$0€ dijo:


> Algo tendra que ver los gastos de defensa y la carrera armamentistica contra el bloque occidental. Occidente era/es mas rica, tiene mucha mas poblacion y recursos industriales y naturales que la URSS. En todas las guerras hay una degradacion de las condiciones de vida porque los politicos priorizan los recursos en gastos militares.



Eso era simplemente un robo a la clase trabajadora, que es de lo que va la historia esa del comunismo. Seguro de Dimitri Korchakov, un agricultor de Ucrania estaba muy interesado en que su trabajo se gastase en esas cosas y en mandar satelites al espacio.


----------



## chemarin (17 Ago 2019)

@EUROPIA , muy listo no debes de ser si crees que un estado que fracasó tan estrepitosamente merece ser elogiado.


----------



## neutral295 (17 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



Atonito, no quieres ver la realidad. Me repito más que el ajo, jaja. Os faltó la abolición del dinero, jaja. Lenin cometió el error de pagar más dinero a los militares, policías y políticos, y eso es capitalismo, jaja. El comunismo jamás funcionará si en la sociedad utilizas el dinero para controlar la economía. A ver si tu eres capaz de convencer a los obreros de ir a trabajar a la fábrica y a final de mes no cobrar, jaja. Los comunistas sois unos putos mentirosos engañando a los obreros.


----------



## Don Potettes (17 Ago 2019)

chemarin dijo:


> @EUROPIA , muy listo no debes de ser si crees que un estado que fracasó tan estrepitosamente merece ser elogiado.



A mi los nostálgicos de la unión soviética me recuerdan a esta gente:

Un preso se corta el cuello tras cumplir su condena porque quiere volver a prisión



Es cierto que la vida en el capitalismo no es fácil. Es cierto que la responsabilidad personal y ser el que toma las decisiones sobre tu vida y asume las consecuencias de tus actos puede acojonar un poco.

Entiendo que ciertas mentalidades prefieran una sociedad tipo colmena, sin libertad individual porque es muy cómodo no tener que pensar y dejar que el Soviet lo haga por ti desde su dacha con Tinaja en Galapagargrado. "El Ejtaaaoo me da casa", "El ejtaaooo me da coche" "el ejtao me da teléfono" (después de años de haberlo solicitado y sin opciones a elegir modelos, colores ni nada). Pues muchas gracias, qué majo es el EJTAAAO.


Pero yo prefiero la libertad a la igualdad.
Los seres humanos no somos todos iguales, ni los animales ni las plantas. Todos tenemos aptitudes diferentes y tenemos que luchar por nuestra prole y nuestra propiedad privada como buenamente podamos.

A mi cuando alguien me empieza a hablar de "iguardaahh" o cualquier cosa que lleve la palabra "social" desconecto.
Cuando he tenido que tomar decisiones importantes en mi vida lo que más me ha ayudado es coger mi coche, hacer kilómetros y caminar por una ciudad desconocida. Esa sensación de libertad es lo que me da vida.


Los hijos de p*** asesinos rojos odian el coche, odian que ls gente pueda desplazarse libremente. En la URSS había que pedir permiso a papá EJTAAO para ir de una ciudad a otra, como si los ciudadanos fuesen bebés.

A mi ese paternalismo y falta de libertad me hubiesen vuelto loco.
Prefiero morir o matar que vivir en sociedades que prefieren la igualdad a la libertad. Los que se oponían al poder asesino comunista no tenían un foro como burbuja para hablar entre ellos, no podían asociarse ni sindicarse. No podían leer nada. Solo tenían el gulag y la muerte. Bello panorama.

Porque todas estas ideologías que se autodenominan tan solidarias, igualitaristas y progreflautas, si no es con el terror, muros de cemento y represión, no duran en pie ni dos días porque no queda nadie dispuesto a vivir en ese régimen contrario a la familia, la propiedad privada y a la esencia del ser humano.


----------



## el violador de mentes (17 Ago 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> A mi los nostálgicos de la unión soviética me recuerdan a esta gente:
> 
> Un preso se corta el cuello tras cumplir su condena porque quiere volver a prisión
> 
> ...



Eres un paco en una dictadura totalitaria, donde no tienes presunción de inocencia, donde el poder está llenando tu país de moronegros, donde todos los medios de comunicación imponen una ideología orwelliana, donde el trabajo es un bien de lujo, donde probablemente no tengas familia ni posibilidad de tenerla, donde el estado te sablea desde la cuna a la sepultura

peeeero tienes coche, drogas y porno. España es un campo de concentración con ciertos placeres para los betas.


----------



## Don Potettes (17 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Eres un paco en una dictadura totalitaria, donde no tienes presunción de inocencia, donde el poder está llenando tu país de moronegros, donde todos los medios de comunicación imponen una ideología orwelliana, donde el trabajo es un bien de lujo, donde probablemente no tengas familia ni posibilidad de tenerla, donde el estado te sablea desde la cuna a la sepultura
> 
> peeeero tienes coche, drogas y porno. España es un campo de concentración con ciertos placeres para los betas.



Yo creo que si echásemos a todos los rojos España se parecería más a otros países CAPITALISTAS como Estonia, Singapur, Japón...


----------



## el violador de mentes (17 Ago 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Yo creo que si echásemos a todos los rojos España se parecería más a otros países CAPITALISTAS como Estonia, Singapur, Japón...



Los liberales españoles son el modelo universal de cómo levantar un país.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

P$0€ dijo:


> Algo tendra que ver los gastos de defensa y la carrera armamentistica contra el bloque occidental. Occidente era/es mas rica, tiene mucha mas poblacion y recursos industriales y *naturales que la URSS*. En todas las guerras hay una degradacion de las condiciones de vida porque los politicos priorizan los recursos en gastos militares.



                   . Que panda de manipuladores hijos de puta que sois.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

¿Competencia? Si producían mierda y la exportaban a precio de oro a su imperio ( el bloque del este,China, Asia central,China, partes del sudeste asiático o Cuba) que pregunten a los chinos quien deboró su grano a cambio de máquinas chapuceras que daban rendimientos penosos


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> No somos retrasados ni cargamos con la URSS. Nos *CAGAMOS EN LA PUTA URSS*,
> 
> - con sus hambrunas.
> 
> ...



Por mucho que repitas una mentira nunca se convertirá en verdad. 
Un amigo está casado con una eslovaca bastante guapetona. Ella vivió los últimos años de checoslovaquia. 
Cuando se separaron los dos países y abrazaron el capitalismo salvaje, creían que su vida sería como en las series americanas. 
Luego se dieron cuenta de que todo era mentira. 
Hoy añora los tiempos del comunismo


SISIATUNONO dijo:


> Cálmese amigo, que China tiene de comunista lo que yo progre. Es una economía capitalista planificada, punto. Y además llena de chinos, cuyo único fin en la vida es trabajar.



Al contrario que usted que desea pasarse toda su vida foreando a costa del partido político que Le paga a 20 céntimos el mensaje


----------



## el violador de mentes (17 Ago 2019)

La URSS colapsó por una serie de circunstancias y de errores.

Pero es evidente que con el occidente actual, los soviéticos ni locos hubieran adoptado el modelo capitalista. Ni lo hubieran hecho si hubieran visto a futuro las maravillas del capitalismo en los años 90, que casi destruye por completo Rusia.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

La URSS era competencia militar e imperial del bloque capitalista. Nunca económica. La URSS sabía muy bien que si entraba en la WTO o OMC o sus aliados lo hacían su imperio extractivo se iba al garete. La marcha de China de su esfera imperial fue suficiente para acabar con su imperio. 
Dejad de montaros películas sobre un supuesto ente benigno proletario. La URSS era una heredera del imperio ruso cambiando al Zar y a la nobleza por el partido comunista y sus comisarios. Toda la supuesta prosperidad de la URSS estaba ligada con empobrecer al resto de su imperio con la excepción de Cuba. China para poder pagar su maquinaria tuvo que dejar morir entre 20 a 40 millones de personas. La Europa central soviética pasó de tener una riqueza per capita alta al comienzo de la IIGM a un estado de pobreza absoluto (Bohemia tenía el PIB per capita austriaco en 1939. 1989 era 1/12 del PIB per capita austriaco). Ucrania que es un país tremendamente rico fue machacado y desguazado por la URSS para financiar la industrialización rusa. En los paises bálticos se cometieron verdaderos genocidios para intentar rusificar la zona.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Por mucho que repitas una mentira nunca se convertirá en verdad.
> Un amigo está casado con una eslovaca bastante guapetona. Ella vivió los últimos años de checoslovaquia.
> Cuando se separaron los dos países y abrazaron el capitalismo salvaje, creían que su vida sería como en las series americanas.
> Luego se dieron cuenta de que todo era mentira.
> ...



¿Que a mí me qué? Date una vuelta por mi perfil y mensajes. Los veinte céntimos te los metes en el culo.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> La URSS colapsó por una serie de circunstancias y de errores.
> 
> Pero es evidente que con el occidente actual, los soviéticos ni locos hubieran adoptado el modelo capitalista. Ni lo hubieran hecho si hubieran visto a futuro las maravillas del capitalismo en los años 90, que casi destruye por completo Rusia.



La URSS estaba perdiendo su imperio en los 80. China y la India se fueron, el bloque del este era un polvorín y en África las cabezillas pro-URSS destrozaron sus paises hasta ser solo una carga. Con el colapso del imperio soviético la URSS se hubiera ido al guano con aperturismo o sin él. Una garrapata se muere de hambre sin huéspedes y es lo que le acabó pasando al partido comunista


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

No sabes como responder a obviedades y sales por los cerros de Úbeda. Obviamente sabes que todo lo que he dicho es una verdad aplastante y prefieres aferrarte en tu idealismo que afrontar la realidad. La URSS era un ente imperial parasitario que crecía a base de forzar sus manufacturas en su imperio a cambio de recursos naturales a precio de saldo. Si pretendeis instaurar un modelo así sed sinceros y decid a quien quereis rapiñar y colonizar para hacerlo.


----------



## el violador de mentes (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No sabes como responder a obviedades y sales por los cerros de Úbeda. Obviamente sabes que todo lo que he dicho es una verdad aplastante y prefieres aferrarte en tu idealismo que afrontar la realidad. La URSS era un ente imperial parasitario que crecía a base de forzar sus manufacturas en su imperio a cambio de recursos naturales a precio de saldo. Si pretendeis instaurar un modelo así sed sinceros y decid a quien quereis rapiñar y colonizar para hacerlo.



Lo que dices es mentira; los imperios depredadores son los anglos, la URSS dio de sus recursos para ayudar a los países, por ejemplo, Cuba; cuando cayó la URSS Cuba pasó al "periodo especial", ya que dejaron de llegar las inmensas remesas soviéticas


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

China y la India (estudia la historia comercial de la India con la URSS) estuvieron bajo influencia soviética cuando la URSS presenciaba su crecimiento económico más alto. Cuando China dejó de comprar manufacturas rusas (seguía haciendolo después de la ruptura sino-rusa) y empezaron a mirar hacia América (en el 72 con la visita de Nixon) la economía soviética empezó a tiritar y solo hizo falta el plan de rearme americano para derrumbar a un imperio que no podía sostenerse. Las repúblicas del este estaban muy dispuestas a independizarse de la URSS en los 80, y solo era cuestión de tiempo que su imperio se desmoronase


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Lo que dices es mentira; los imperios depredadores son los anglos, la URSS dio de sus recursos para ayudar a los países, por ejemplo, Cuba; cuando cayó la URSS Cuba pasó al "periodo especial", ya que dejaron de llegar las inmensas remesas soviéticas



La URSS dió sus recuros a Cuba (lo menciono en un post anterior) porque está cerca de EEUU. El resto de su imperio (las repúblicas del este, asia central, China y África) se convirtieron en auténticos lodazales bajo tutela rusa. EEUU es ptra fuerza imperial que parasita, pero jamás demostró una brutalidad a niveles tan elevados como la URSS (vease Ucrania, Polonia, Mozambique o China)


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Lo que dices es mentira; los imperios depredadores son los anglos, la URSS dio de sus recursos para ayudar a los países, por ejemplo, Cuba; cuando cayó la URSS Cuba pasó al "periodo especial", ya que dejaron de llegar las inmensas remesas soviéticas



cuba fue saqueada por la urss, se llevo fabricas enteras. mientras que un tractor WILY americano aun existe y trabaja en cuba, los tractors rusos no duraban ni un año.
el problema de cuba es que NO PRODUCE y vive de limosna desde 1959. se tragaron a la urss , se tragaron Venezuela y buscan a quien tragarse antes de morir
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

Te lo he explicado antes. Rusía vivía de parasitar a su imperio. Con la independencia de este la industria rusa no tenía a quien exportar colapsó. El abandono del comunismo no fue otra cosa que el abandono del proyecto imperial soviético ya que absolutmante nadie ,excepto los rusos, estaba de acuerdo con ese modelo.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

Que a Rusia le iba mejor con su imperio no lo dudo; que al resto de su imperio le ha ido mejor sin Rusia tampoco lo hago.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

No son un paraiso, pero al menos pueden crecer, pueden mudarse y no les quitan la comida y los matan de hambre como pasaba bajo el yugo imperial


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2019)

martingala dijo:


> En Rusia y la antigua RDA el partido comunista tiene todavia representación, no así en Hungría, República Checa, Eslovaquia o Polonia donde odian a muerte a los comunistas....



En realidad odian a los rusos. Les da igual que sean comunistas, zaristas, ignorancistas o mediopensionistas


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No son un paraiso, pero al menos pueden crecer, pueden mudarse y no les quitan la comida y los matan de hambre como pasaba bajo el yugo imperial



jojojojojojo pueden mudarse a limpiar váteres en alemania, a putañear en españa o a hacer pelis porno .....    Has visto tu la cantidad de tías del este que hay en el porno? 

No te jode ..... muertos de hambre están ....


----------



## el violador de mentes (17 Ago 2019)

"Es lo que está sucediendo ahora, cuando millones de ucranianos están en el extranjero; creo que dentro de unos años será así: la mitad de los ucranianos estarán aquí, y la otra mitad, allí"

Ministro de exteriores de Ucrania:

Путин будет дробить Украину, но у нас есть шанс – Климкин


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

SISIATUNONO dijo:


> ¿Que a mí me qué? Date una vuelta por mi perfil y mensajes. Los veinte céntimos te los metes en el culo.



Que a ti te tú. 
Quien se pica, ajos come. 
Sigue foreando que eso te ayuda a escalar posiciones en tu partido


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Que a Rusia le iba mejor con su imperio no lo dudo; que al resto de su imperio le ha ido mejor sin Rusia tampoco lo hago.



Sólo tienes que ver lo bien que Le ha ido a Afganistán


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> jojojojojojo pueden mudarse a limpiar váteres en alemania, a putañear en españa o a hacer pelis porno .....    Has visto tu la cantidad de tías del este que hay en el porno?
> 
> No te jode ..... muertos de hambre están ....



Holodomor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Lo mismito


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No son un paraiso, pero al menos pueden crecer, pueden mudarse y no les quitan la comida y los matan de hambre como pasaba bajo el yugo imperial



Todos sabemos que el comunismo ha asesinado a más de seis mil millones de personas, eso sólo en Cuba


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Todos sabemos que el comunismo ha asesinado a más de seis mil millones de personas, eso sólo en Cuba



Nada como negar las el holodomor o el gran salto adelante para demostrar la grandeza de la URSS y el imperio proletario universal.


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Holodomor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Lo mismito



Condena las crueldades del comunismo, pero no olvides el terrible historial del capitalismo


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Condena las crueldades del comunismo, pero no olvides el terrible historial del capitalismo





FernandoIII dijo:


> Nada como negar las el holodomor o el gran salto adelante para demostrar la grandeza de la URSS y el imperio proletario universal.


----------



## Hubardo (17 Ago 2019)

El capitalismo productivo funcionó muy bien, pero entre los 80 y 90 se pasó al capitalismo financiero, puramente .especulativo. A partir de ahí este capitalismo a través del globalismo se ha dedicado a la destrucción de la civilización occidental. La ideología progre viene de los especuladores. Clinton fue uno de los que prácticamente se cargó al capitalismo productivo. Curiosamente Trump el facha quieres recuperarlo, por eso es tan atacado por el capital.

Es mi opinión


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

Yo no he negado nada, eres tú el que suelta basura revisionista y ha lanzado chistecitos de las miles de millones de muertes del comunismo para negar auténticas barbaridades


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Yo no he negado nada, eres tú el que suelta basura revisionista y ha lanzado chistecitos de las miles de millones de muertes del comunismo para negar auténticas barbaridades



¿Y cuando he negado yo nada? Ya te he respondido exactamente de la misma forma en la que tú lo has hecho. 
¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

Y la desestalinización trajo el desmembramiento del imperio y el colapso de la URSS


supertocho dijo:


> ¿Y cuando he negado yo nada? Ya te he respondido exactamente de la misma forma en la que tú lo has hecho.
> ¿Cuál es el problema?



No seas cínico. Tu has puesto esto cuando estaba hablando del holodomor con otro usuario. Cuando yo ironice con un genocidio, me podrás comparar contigo. Hasta entonces te pido por favor que no lo hagas


> Todos sabemos que el comunismo ha asesinado a más de seis mil millones de personas, eso sólo en Cuba


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

porque y para que tanto pedo , si la urss era capitalista, al igual que todos.
por que creen que crecia, sino era porque era capitalista?
su capitalism monopolista de estado ya mostraba signo de decadencia desde 1965 y es que una capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) esta desarmado economicamente frente a un capitalism libre. al capitalism le es inherente la libertad, sin ella, no crece, se estanca, no progresa, se consume asi mismo y termina como termino la urss y terminaran todos. colapsando
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Y la desestalinización trajo el desmembramiento del imperio y el colapso de la URSS
> 
> No seas cínico. Tu has puesto esto cuando estaba hablando del holodomor con otro usuario. Cuando yo ironice con un genocidio, me podrás comparar contigo. Hasta entonces te pido por favor que no lo hagas



claro , porque se fue relajando la dictadura y quisieron democratizer y abrirse un poco. ahi colapsaron.
el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) le debe su existencia a la falta de libertad, la repression y la dictadura.
por que creen que norcorea y cuba no aflojan? tan pronto comiencen aflojar, ahi mismo comienza su colapso
el socialism-leninista y el nacional =socialism son extremos violentos del Sistema de produccion capitalista
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Y la desestalinización trajo el desmembramiento del imperio y el colapso de la URSS
> 
> No seas cínico. Tu has puesto esto cuando estaba hablando del holodomor con otro usuario. Cuando yo ironice con un genocidio, me podrás comparar contigo. Hasta entonces te pido por favor que no lo hagas



Mira chaval, estoy hasta la polla del holodomor cada vez que se menciona la unión soviética. Es la misma mierda de cuando decís que si eres comunista no puedes tener un iPhone, o que la gente salía huyendo a través del muro de Berlín. 
Pero nunca os he oído quejaros por lo mal que se sigue viviendo en los países capitalistas de los que millones de subsaharianos huyen, de las hambrunas que se siguen produciendo mucho después del holodomor en los países capitalistas, de las masacres y limpiezas étnicas como el exterminio de las tribus amazonas por las compañías petroleras y madereras
Aquí los cínicos sois vosotros 
Los hipócritas que solo mencionan EEUU o Suiza como triunfo del capitalismo obviando el resto de mundo 

Vayanse ustedes a tomar por culo ya


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

eso es un pretecto y costumbre de echarle la culpa al projimo. no son honestos ni reconocen sus errores.
yo crearia el Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista, que es muy superior al capitalista.
lo dudas? no me sorprende. todos los degenerados izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, lo dudan tambien
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Mira chaval, estoy hasta la polla del holodomor cada vez que se menciona la unión soviética. Es la misma mierda de cuando decís que si eres comunista no puedes tener un iPhone, o que la gente salía huyendo a través del muro de Berlín.
> Pero nunca os he oído quejaros por lo mal que se sigue viviendo en los países capitalistas de los que millones de subsaharianos huyen, de las hambrunas que se siguen produciendo mucho después del holodomor en los países capitalistas, de las masacres y limpiezas étnicas como el exterminio de las tribus amazonas por las compañías petroleras y madereras
> Aquí los cínicos sois vosotros
> Los hipócritas que solo mencionan EEUU o Suiza como triunfo del capitalismo obviando el resto de mundo
> ...



no es que no se critique, libertad temenos. el problema es que es muchisimo mas eficiente el capitalism libre que el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista.
limpiate la boca, que estas hablando mierda
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no es que no se critique, libertad temenos. el problema es que es muchisimo mas eficiente el capitalism libre que el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista.
> limpiate la boca, que estas hablando mierda
> te Saluda un marxista



Y por la forma de escribir, tú también eres un exiliado económico de Sudamérica, probablemente Colombia. 
No me hagas reír, Marxista tú...


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

burlate todo lo que quieras. hasta ahora necesitan contar conmigo si verdaderamente quieren abolir el capital y crear el comunismo-marxista.
las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas herederas de los socialistas utopicos de la era de marx y engels y mas tarde discipulos copiones del leninismo, solo saben hacer experimentos crueles y asesinar millones, son intolerantes, fascistas y cavernicolas.
ni siquiera saben que es EL CAPITAL y pretenden engatusar conque crearan el comunismo-marxista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Mira chaval, estoy hasta la polla del holodomor cada vez que se menciona la unión soviética. Es la misma mierda de cuando decís que si eres comunista no puedes tener un iPhone, o que la gente salía huyendo a través del muro de Berlín.
> Pero nunca os he oído quejaros por lo mal que se sigue viviendo en los países capitalistas de los que millones de subsaharianos huyen, de las hambrunas que se siguen produciendo mucho después del holodomor en los países capitalistas, de las masacres y limpiezas étnicas como el exterminio de las tribus amazonas por las compañías petroleras y madereras
> Aquí los cínicos sois vosotros
> Los hipócritas que solo mencionan EEUU o Suiza como triunfo del capitalismo obviando el resto de mundo
> ...



Cuando quieras abre un hilo sobre las hambrunas de Bengala o la guerra del Congo pero en esto hilo estamos hablando de la URSS. Quieras o no la URSS fue un imperio terriblemente cruel que basaba su prosperidad en exprimir a sus estados satélites externalizando sus pérdidas en ellos e importando la riqueza de estos


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Cuando quieras abre un hilo sobre las hambrunas de Bengala o la guerra del Congo pero en esto hilo estamos hablando de la URSS. Quieras o no la URSS fue un imperio terriblemente cruel que basaba su prosperidad en exprimir a sus estados satélites externalizando sus pérdidas en ellos e importando la riqueza de estos



No chaval. Si entras a defender el capitalismo porque es el más mejó de tó, tendrás que aguantar que te digan que tu amado capitalismo es muchisimo mas asesino que el comunismo.II
Los hechos son los hechos, y me agrada que reconozcas algunas de las barbaridades de tu magnífico sistema


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

segues hablando mierda. socialism y capitalism es lo mismo
SOCIALISMO SEGUN MARX; es un proceso de socializacion ( socialism) que comenzo cuando los capitalistas burgueses introdujeron las maquinas en el trabajo manual del siervo, convirtiendolo en PROLETARIO. este proceso de socializacion ( socialism) continua hoy, mediante la globalizacion , convirtiendo al indigena tercermundista en proletario.
obviamente el socialism es tarea de capitalistas burgueses. el proletariado fue parido por la revolucion industrial y esta fue la causa del Sistema de produccion capitalista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> No chaval. Si entras a defender el capitalismo porque es el más mejó de tó, tendrás que aguantar que te digan que tu amado capitalismo es muchisimo mas asesino que el comunismo.II
> Los hechos son los hechos, y me agrada que reconozcas algunas de las barbaridades de tu magnífico sistema



¿Cuando he defendido el capitalismo? Solo eres capaz de salir del agujero en el que te has metido con ataques al hombre de paja


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Y por la forma de escribir, tú también eres un exiliado económico de Sudamérica, probablemente Colombia.
> No me hagas reír, Marxista tú...



tipico de esos degenerados que se hacen llamar izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas. cuando no tienen argumentos o se les acaban, quieren fusilar al mensajero.
el comunismo NUNCA HA EXISTIDO. desde la abolicion del feudalism solo existe capitalism con diferentes politicas
1- capitalism libre
2- capitalism monopolista de estado ( esa porqueria que llaman unas veces socialism, otras comunismo)
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> ¿Cuando he defendido el capitalismo? Solo eres capaz de salir del agujero en el que te has metido con ataques al hombre de paja



Aceptamos barco como animal de compañía 


Y tu propuesta para un futuro mejor es....


----------



## supertocho (17 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> tipico de esos degenerados que se hacen llamar izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas. cuando no tienen argumentos o se les acaban, quieren fusilar al mensajero.
> el comunismo NUNCA HA EXISTIDO. desde la abolicion del feudalism solo existe capitalism con diferentes politicas
> 1- capitalism libre
> 2- capitalism monopolista de estado ( esa porqueria que llaman unas veces socialism, otras comunismo)
> te Saluda un marxista



Ahí tengo que darte la razón broh


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

en realidad el capital estaba muy poco desarrollado en china, cuando MAO. pero si era aliado del leninismo y tendia a la centralizacion y acumulacion estatal
nunca se han dado pasos ni adecuados ni de ningun tipo, para crear el comunismo-marxista. lo notaras cuando se comience ha crear una estructura e infraestructura basadas en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) 
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lanzalosdados (17 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Que a ti te tú.
> Quien se pica, ajos come.
> Sigue foreando que eso te ayuda a escalar posiciones en tu partido



Qué partido subnormal, que te vayas a mamar


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Cuando quieras abre un hilo sobre las hambrunas de Bengala o la guerra del Congo pero en esto hilo estamos hablando de la URSS. Quieras o no la URSS fue un imperio *terriblemente cruel que basaba su prosperidad en exprimir a sus estados satélites externalizando sus pérdidas en ellos e importando la riqueza de estos*




jajajajajaja ... y qué riquezas había en bulgaria o hungría? Putas? Porque otra cosa no exportan ..... Ya los vemos ahora a la cabeza de europa ....

Lo cierto es que mantener europa oriental les costó un huevo y parte del otro. Deseando librarse de ese peso muerto estaba gorbachov, y bien rápido lo hizo. El mantener europa oriental era una cuestión puramente militar. A lo largo de la historia les han invadido 3 veces desde europa occidental y querían tener un buen colchón de tierra. Lo jodido es que allí vivía gente y había que darles de comer ....

Y como imperio fue bastante suave. Compara tu como vivía un checo o un húngaro en los 70 con como vivía en la misma época un guatemalteco o un hondureño o un salvadoreño bajo la batuta yanki.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> jajajajajaja ... y qué riquezas había en bulgaria o hungría? Putas? Porque otra cosa no exportan ..... Ya los vemos ahora a la cabeza de europa ....
> 
> Lo cierto es que mantener europa oriental



Hungría es parte de la gran llanura europea y tiene tierra agrícola valiosísima. Además es un país muy importante para controlar la cuenca del Danubio.
De Bulgaría la URSS extraía muchos recursos como el carbón, el hierro o la bauxita para alimentar su industria pesada. En definitiva la URSS cogía los recursos naturales de sus protectorados y les devolvía bienes industriales al más puro estilo colonial-mercantidista del siglo XVIII


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Hungría es parte de la gran llanura europea y tiene tierra agrícola valiosísima. Además es un país muy importante para controlar la cuenca del Danubio.
> De Bulgaría la URSS extraía muchos recursos como el carbón, el hierro o la bauxita para alimentar su industria pesada. En definitiva la URSS cogía los recursos naturales de sus protectorados y les devolvía bienes industriales al más puro estilo colonial-mercantidista del siglo XVIII



Anda .... que no tenían ellos, tienen todavía, de todo éso para consumir durante 1000 vidas.

Lo cierto es que mantener europa oriental les costó un huevo y parte del otro. Deseando librarse de ese peso muerto estaba gorbachov, y bien rápido lo hizo. El mantener europa oriental era una cuestión puramente militar. A lo largo de la historia les han invadido 3 veces desde europa occidental y querían tener un buen colchón de tierra. Lo jodido es que allí vivía gente y había que darles de comer .... A la URSS le costó mucha pasta mantener a todos esos inútiles, como le está costando ahora mucha pasta a la UE.

Y como imperio fue bastante suave y benévolo. Compara tu como vivía un checo o un húngaro en los 70 con como vivía en la misma época un guatemalteco o un hondureño o un salvadoreño bajo la batuta yanki.


----------



## FernandoIII (17 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> Anda .... que no tenían ellos, tienen todavía, de todo éso para consumir durante 1000 vidas.



Y sus recursos iban enfocados a mantener la demanda local. Después reexportaban a precio de oro a sus colonias para generar plusvalías


> Lo cierto es que mantener europa oriental les costó un huevo y parte del otro. Deseando librarse de ese peso muerto estaba gorbachov, y bien rápido lo hizo. El mantener europa oriental era una cuestión puramente militar. A lo largo de la historia les han invadido 3 veces desde europa occidental y querían tener un buen colchón de tierra. Lo jodido es que allí vivía gente y había que darles de comer ....



¿La llanura central europea y puertos cálidos en europa era un peso muerto? Si fuera un peso muerto Rusia no hubiera contraido su PIB en un cuarto al perder la demanda de sus mercados coloniales


> Y como imperio fue bastante suave. Compara tu como vivía un checo o un húngaro en los 70 con como vivía en la misma época un guatemalteco o un hondureño o un salvadoreño bajo la batuta yanki.



Centroamérica siempre ha sido un erial. Paises como la República Checa,los paises bálticos o la zona de Silesia tenían una de las rentas más altas de toda europa antes de ser garrapiñadas y dejadas secas por el yugo soviético. Si quieres comparar con alguien a los guatemaltecos hazlo con Camboya o Laos y verás que el yugo usano siempre ha sido más noble y permisivo que el soviético que ha tolerado y comido la bola a gentuza del calibre de Pol Pot


----------



## I. de A. (17 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> en realidad el capital estaba muy poco desarrollado en china, cuando MAO. pero si era aliado del leninismo y tendia a la centralizacion y acumulacion estatal
> nunca se han dado pasos ni adecuados ni de ningun tipo, para crear el comunismo-marxista. lo notaras cuando se comience ha crear una estructura e infraestructura basadas en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios)
> te Saluda un marxista



Pi y Margall, uno de los nefastos mandarines de la I República defendía eso cuando ya estaba superado:

"Llama poderosamente la atención, al estudiar a los líderes de la primera República, la enorme ingenuidad política de que hacían gala. Así de la lectura de las obras de Don Francisco Pi y Margall, uno de los hombres más significativos del republicanismo español, se saca la consecuencia de que tanto sus reflexiones sobre el comunismo y sobre el federalismo, que él reputa connaturales con la estirpe humana, carecen de la mínima capacidad de soporte científico y moral, son puro voluntarismo y un sofisma de primera magnitud.

Afirma, por ejemplo:

_A cada grupo su taller o su fábrica; a cada grupo su manso o su cortijo; a cada grupo sus instrumentos de trabajo: tal podría ser la nueva organización que concebimos. El personal de cada manso, de cada taller, de toda fábrica, habría de constituir una asociación que tuviese la igualdad por base, tarea distinta, igual recompensa._

Ideas todas ellas ya periclitadas al momento de su publicación y que los socialistas utópicos habían expresado antes de mediado el siglo y que, ni que decir tiene, el tiempo se encargó de demostrar tanto su inviabilidad como su falsedad intrínseca."

Fernado Álvarez Balbuena, _La Primera República._


----------



## cripton36 (17 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Pi y Margall, uno de los nefastos mandarines de la I República defendía eso cuando ya estaba superado:
> 
> "Llama poderosamente la atención, al estudiar a los líderes de la primera República, la enorme ingenuidad política de que hacían gala. Así de la lectura de las obras de Don Francisco Pi y Margall, uno de los hombres más significativos del republicanismo español, se saca la consecuencia de que tanto sus reflexiones sobre el comunismo y sobre el federalismo, que él reputa connaturales con la estirpe humana, carecen de la mínima capacidad de soporte científico y moral, son puro voluntarismo y un sofisma de primera magnitud.
> 
> ...



no se a que te refieres, ni veo relacion alguna sobre mis argumentos.
te comentare que los experimentos sociales ( comunas) de trabajo de los socialistas utopicos, fueron muy utiles y beneficiosos. tanto que muchos burgueses capitalistas las financiaban
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Hermericus (18 Ago 2019)

Lo que parece que a los progres no les contaron, es que los comunistas de la URSS desaparecieron ante la evidencia de su mas absoluto fracaso.

Lo único que sabían hacer, con dudosa calidad, es armas en cantidades ingentes.

Los comunistas chinos son de otra especie: mandaron el comunismo a tomar por culo e instauraron el capitalismo mas feroz del planeta. Eso si, sigue habiendo partido único y se llama comunista.

El comunismo es un puro esperpento que daría mucha risa si no fuera por los millones de asesinatos y el hambre y miseria que instalan en sus paises.


----------



## cripton36 (18 Ago 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo que parece que a los progres no les contaron, es que los comunistas de la URSS desaparecieron ante la evidencia de su mas absoluto fracaso.
> 
> Lo único que sabían hacer, con dudosa calidad, es armas en cantidades ingentes.
> 
> ...



estas Seguro que fueron los comunistas o lobos capitalistas vestidos de caperucita roja?
comunista; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios.
Vivian asi los sovieticos?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Hermericus (18 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> estas Seguro que fueron los comunistas o lobos capitalistas vestidos de caperucita roja?
> comunista; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios.
> Vivian asi los sovieticos?
> te Saluda un marxista



Deja de hacer el gilipollas con tu dialéctica de subnormal, anda.


----------



## cripton36 (18 Ago 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Deja de hacer el gilipollas con tu dialéctica de subnormal, anda.



que tipo de aceite dialectic usas?
te Saluda un marxista ORTODOXO


----------



## neutral295 (18 Ago 2019)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Eres un paco en una dictadura totalitaria, donde no tienes presunción de inocencia, donde el poder está llenando tu país de moronegros, donde todos los medios de comunicación imponen una ideología orwelliana, donde el trabajo es un bien de lujo, donde probablemente no tengas familia ni posibilidad de tenerla, donde el estado te sablea desde la cuna a la sepultura
> 
> peeeero tienes coche, drogas y porno. España es un campo de concentración con ciertos placeres para los betas.



Como te jode no ser millonario, jaja. El comunismo son 4 sinvergüenzas que están en el poder, que por un plato de sopa y un techo piensan que ya han cumplido con los obreros. Son unos putos explotadores, mira lo gordo que están el norcoreano y venezolano. Y encima están en el poder hasta que se mueren. Si no te gusta España te largas, es muy sencillo vete a vivir a Corea del Norte  y luego me lo cuentas, jaja. No vas a aguantar ni 6 meses cuando todos los días tengas que ir a la fabrica de misiles atómicos por el capricho de un Emperador que se hace llamar comunista.


----------



## CERIC MAXWELL (19 Ago 2019)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> - con su aborto legal (el primer país del mundo en legalizar el asesinato en el vientre materno)



El comunismo despersonaliza a las personas, la historia nos ha mostrado que es la única manera de llevarlo a cabo. Somos un engranaje más del aparato, somos como el ganado. Y como tal es perfectamente prescindible si es defectuoso y puede alterar el buen funcionamiento del sistema (aparato).

De acuerdo que nació de la bondad y buenas intenciones de unos iluminados,(un mundo donde todos seamos iguales para que no haya desigualdad y sufrimiento) y de la desesperanza, todo hay que decirlo ... pero que al poco tiempo dejo patente que era una autopia y que la unica forma de llevarlo acabo era como una maquina, con frialdad y exactitud milimetrica,* todos maquinas, todos iguales por cojones,* y la que se muestrae defectuosa se sustituye sin miramientos y sin* piedad.* Por eso se lleva tan mal con las religiones-

Ademas si nos damos cuentas parte del mismo modelo de las religiones; doctrina, culto al lider (jesucristo) ... pero despojandolo de cualquier atisbo de espiritualidad, precisamente lo que nos hace personas, para convertirnos finalmente en eficientes engranajes del aparato ...

terrible la verdad


----------



## cripton36 (19 Ago 2019)

CERIC MAXWELL dijo:


> El comunismo despersonaliza a las personas, la historia nos ha mostrado que es la única manera de llevarlo a cabo. Somos un engranaje más del aparato, somos como el ganado. Y como tal es perfectamente prescindible si es defectuoso y puede alterar el buen funcionamiento del sistema (aparato).
> 
> De acuerdo que nació de la bondad y buenas intenciones de unos iluminados,(un mundo donde todos seamos iguales para que no haya desigualdad y sufrimiento) y de la desesperanza, todo hay que decirlo ... pero que al poco tiempo dejo patente que era una autopia y que la unica forma de llevarlo acabo era como una maquina, con frialdad y exactitud milimetrica,* todos maquinas, todos iguales por cojones,* y la que se muestrae defectuosa se sustituye sin miramientos y sin* piedad.* Por eso se lleva tan mal con las religiones-
> 
> ...



gracias a usted, por primera vez conozco a alguien que me describe el comunismo.

dijo MARX; LA IGUALDAD es una injusticia mucho mayor, que la dictribucion DESIGUAL capitalista. para que haya justicia verdadera, hay que distribuir DESIGUALMENTE .
por que?
porque los seres humanos somos DIFERENTES y tenemos diferentes necesidades.
los que hablan de IGUALDAD, son los degenerados izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que crean esa porqueria que llaman socialism y muchos ( como usted) confunden con comunismo.
le Saluda un marxista ortodoxo


----------



## neutral295 (20 Ago 2019)

Cripton36, muy bien. Los seres humanos no somos iguales por eso se invento el dinero para que la economía pudiera funcionar en masas. Quien más trabaja y mejor merece más. El mercado mundial lo dominan los EEUU, si China quiere pasarle debe empezar a crear su propia red (internet), software propio en todos sus productos, sino siempre tendrá que depender de los EEUU. La competición es lo que hace que los humanos podamos funcionar. Ni siquiera la naturaleza nos ha hecho igual biológicamente, y frente a la enfermedad. Alguien me puede decir ¿por qué hay personas que fuman como carreteros y no cogen cáncer de pulmón, y otros que no fuman lo cogen por ser fumadores pasivos?


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Ago 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo que parece que a los progres no les contaron, es que los comunistas de la URSS desaparecieron ante la evidencia de su mas absoluto fracaso.
> 
> Lo único que sabían hacer, con dudosa calidad, es armas en cantidades ingentes.
> 
> ...





> ...
> 
> *1.* Insistir constantemente en que el marxismo está desacreditado, obsoleto y totalmente muerto y enterrado. A continuación, proceder a la creación de una carrera lucrativa para superar esta teoría supuestamente ‘muerta’ durante el resto de su vida laboral.
> 
> ...



40 consejos útiles para convertirse en un exitoso anticomunista


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Ago 2019)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton36, muy bien. Los seres humanos no somos iguales por eso se invento el dinero para que la economía pudiera funcionar en masas. Quien más trabaja y mejor merece más. El mercado mundial lo dominan los EEUU, si China quiere pasarle debe empezar a crear su propia red (internet), software propio en todos sus productos, sino siempre tendrá que depender de los EEUU. La competición es lo que hace que los humanos podamos funcionar. Ni siquiera la naturaleza nos ha hecho igual biológicamente, y frente a la enfermedad. Alguien me puede decir ¿por qué hay personas que fuman como carreteros y no cogen cáncer de pulmón, y otros que no fuman lo cogen por ser fumadores pasivos?



Disculpe, caballero el marxismo está en contra del Igualitarismo, de hecho la idea de igualitarismo es considerada una idea pequeñoburguesa.
El marxismo entiende por igualdad, LA ABOLICIÓN DE LAS CLASES SOCIALES, esto no quiere decir que todos todos tengan las mismas necesidades, los mismos gustos, que vivan su vida personal según un modelo único.




> Por tanto, *el clamor por la igualdad de salarios descansa en un error, es un deseo absurdo, que jamás llegará a realizarse*. *Es un brote de ese falso y superficial radicalismo que admite las premisas y pretende rehuir las conclusiones*. *Sobre la base del sistema del salario*, el valor de la fuerza de trabajo se fija lo mismo que el de otra mercancía cualquiera; y como distintas clases de fuerza de trabajo tienen distintos valores o exigen distintas cantidades de trabajo para su producción, tienen que tener distintos precios en el mercado de trabajo. *Pedir une retribución igual, o simplemente una retribución equitativa, sobre la base del sistema del salariado, es lo mismo que pedir libertad sobre la base de un sistema esclavista*. Lo que pudierais reputar justo o equitativo, no hace al caso. El problema está en saber qué es lo necesario e inevitable dentro de un sistema dado de producción.



C. Marx (1865): Salario, precio y ganacia.



> Engels tenía mil veces razón al escribir: *Todo concepto de la igualdad que no sea la abolición de las clases es un prejuicio imbécil y absurdo*. Los profesores burgueses, criticando el concepto de la igualdad, nos han reprochado el propósito de hacer que cada hombre sea igual a todos los demás. Han acusado a los socialistas de esta estupidez inventada por ellos mismos. *Pero no saben, debido a su ignorancia, que los socialistas, y precisamente Marx y Engels, fundadores del socialismo científico moderno, decían: La igualdad es una frase vacía, si no se entiende por ella la abolición de las clases*. Queremos abolir las clases; en este sentido estamos en favor de la igualdad. *Pero pretender que haremos a cada hombre igual a todos los demás, es una frase vacía y una estúpida invención de intelectual*”



Discurso de Lenin 19 DE MAYO 1919 "Cómo se engaña al pueblo con consignas de libertad e igualdad"
Discurso acerca de cómo se engaña al pueblo con las consignas de libertad e igualdad | Comunismo | Capitalismo


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Disculpe, caballero el marxismo está en contra del Igualitarismo, de hecho la idea de igualitarismo es considerada una idea pequeñoburguesa.
> El marxismo entiende por igualdad, LA ABOLICIÓN DE LAS CLASES SOCIALES, esto no quiere decir que todos todos tengan las mismas necesidades, los mismos gustos, que vivan su vida personal según un modelo único.
> 
> 
> ...



donde he dicho lo CONTRARIO?
LA IGUALDAD nunca ha existido, no existe ni existira en el comunismo-marxista. porque IGUALDAD es una injusticia inmensamente grande.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> donde he dicho lo CONTRARIO?
> LA IGUALDAD nunca ha existido, no existe ni existira en el comunismo-marxista. porque IGUALDAD es una injusticia inmensamente grande.
> te Saluda un marxista



Disculpe, no suelo ignorar a nadie, así que al menos veo a todo el mundo que escribe. Y con todo respeto, usted para mi es un troll anticomunista, por lo que le hago poco o ningún caso. De hecho mi cita era a otro forero, no a usted.

"te Saluda un marxista" pfffff, hay que ser gilipollas


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Disculpe, no suelo ignorar a nadie, así que al menos veo a todo el mundo que escribe. Y con todo respeto, usted para mi es un troll anticomunista, por lo que le hago poco o ningún caso. De hecho mi cita era a otro forero, no a usted.



si, atina bien, soy anticomunista, anti-izquierdista y antisocialista.
soy marxista ortodoxo. los trolls son ellos
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> si, atina bien, soy anticomunista, anti-izquierdista y antisocialista.
> soy marxista ortodoxo. los trolls son ellos
> te Saluda un marxista



Lo dicho, un trollaco del copón, que está para joder cada post que se abre con algo relacionado con el socialismo-comunismo.

Marxista ortodoxo. 

Marx te hubiera mandado junto a Bakunin a la puta mierda.


----------



## El Gran Cid (20 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



Siempre he dicho que el nacional socialismo es el comunismo avanzado.Por eso Tito e incluso la URSS se hicieron nacional bolcheviques


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Lo dicho, un trollaco del copón, que está para joder cada post que se abre con algo relacionado con el socialismo-comunismo.
> 
> Marxista ortodoxo.
> 
> Marx te hubiera mandado junto a Bakunin a la puta mierda.



MARX no tenia la bocaza sucia que tu tienes. te identificas muy bien con esos embusteros que se hacen llamar izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
te Saluda un marxista ORTODOXO


----------



## amcxxl (20 Ago 2019)

Europa ya estaba dividida en dos cuando aun no existian ni Grecia ni Roma, y además excatamente por el mismo sitio
El conservadurismo de los regimenes del bloque oriental fue precisamente lo que ha salvaguardo durante décadas a esos países de la basura "liberal" de occidente

deja de decir estupideces analfabeto y vuélvete a la ESO, a ver si aprendes algo de una puta vez


----------



## Saturnin (20 Ago 2019)

La Unión Soviética fue muy positiva para la humanidad, su desaparición fue una tragedia. La mala imagen que la mayoría de la gente tiene de ella en España, se debe a la manipulación de los llamados medios de comunicación y las mentiras que cuenta la historia oficial.


----------



## hartman2 (20 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> La Unión Soviética fue muy positiva para la humanidad, su desaparición fue una tragedia. La mala imagen que la mayoría de la gente tiene de ella en España, se debe a la manipulación de los llamados medios de comunicación y las mentiras que cuenta la historia oficial.



pues si era un contrapeso a USA y el miedo delas democracias occidentales trajo el estado del bienestar podias elegir coca o pepsi ahora coca por cojones.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> La Unión Soviética fue muy positiva para la humanidad, su desaparición fue una tragedia. La mala imagen que la mayoría de la gente tiene de ella en España, se debe a la manipulación de los llamados medios de comunicación y las mentiras que cuenta la historia oficial.



la urss fue el embuste y engaño mas grande que nacion alguna hubiera cometido.
acabo por desacreditar la filosofia marxista y alargo por muchos años el sufrimiento del proletariado. si no hubiera existido, el comunismo-marxista ya existiria al menos en un pais.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> pues si era un contrapeso a USA y el miedo delas democracias occidentales trajo el estado del bienestar podias elegir coca o pepsi ahora coca por cojones.



contrapeso? jaaaa jaaa. los eeuu nunca dejaron de crecer, mientras que la urss colapso.
el enemigo de la humanidad no es los eeuu. es EL CAPITAL
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Saturnin (20 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> la urss fue el embuste y engaño mas grande que nacion alguna hubiera cometido.
> acabo por desacreditar la filosofia marxista y alargo por muchos años el sufrimiento del proletariado. si no hubiera existido, el comunismo-marxista ya existiria al menos en un pais.
> te Saluda un marxista



*Es una opinión la tuya muy discutible.*


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Es una opinión la tuya muy discutible.*



claro, te entiendo. Adelante espero tus argumentos
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (20 Ago 2019)

Honores y medallas a las mujeres que den a luz al mayor numero de guerreros para la patria.

Bonus por productividad.

Sociedad puritana y ultraconservadora.

Penalizacion de la homosexualidad.

Ilegalizacion y persecucion de toda organizacion, ente y persona no patriotica.

Mitarizacion de la sociedad.

Hombres y mujeres rubios, altos y esbeltos como epitome de salud y paradigma de la belleza.

Militarizacion de las escuelas

Sentimiento nacional en todas las esferas de la vida.

Discriminacion, apropiacion de tierras y recursos y genocidio de cualquier cultura o etnia no adscrita al interes comunista.

Criminalozacion de la disidencia politica.

Ilegalizacion de la pornografia, la propaganda extranjera y de cualquier conducta desviada.

Militarizacion de la economia.

Sociedad basada en el interes nacional, la productividad y la eficiencia.




Todo muy progre si.


La gente tiene que despertar, en 1950 todo el universo conocido era "nazi"

Lo que hoy en dia se atribuye a nazis radicales, tu bisabuelo lo decia y opinaba en un cafe cuquiera en Madrid.

El mas lineral de los liberales ingleses defendia posturas eugenesicas como si fuera Menguele.

Nos mienten sobre el pasado.


----------



## P$0€ (20 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> . Que panda de manipuladores hijos de puta que sois.



Pues si, mete el resto del mundo: America, Africa, parte de Asia, ... El bloque "capitalista" le gana en riquezas naturales.


----------



## FernandoIII (21 Ago 2019)

P$0€ dijo:


> Pues si, mete el resto del mundo: America, Africa, parte de Asia, ... El bloque "capitalista" le gana en riquezas naturales.



1. Tu has dicho occidente. Nadie considera a Asia,África y panchoamérica como occidente
2.El bloque de la URSS tenía en los 50 tenía bastante más recursos que el bloque americano con un RU desguazandose y el bloque soviético controlando las regiones más pobladas del planeta indirectamente.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (21 Ago 2019)

BigJoe dijo:


> Cuando en el curso de los acontecimientos humanos se hace necesario para un pueblo disolver los vínculos políticos que lo han ligado a otro y tomar entre las naciones de la tierra el puesto separado e igual a que las leyes de la naturaleza y el Dios de esa naturaleza le dan derecho, un justo respeto al juicio de la humanidad exige que declare las causas que lo impulsan a la separación.
> 
> 
> Sostenemos como evidentes estas verdades: que todos los hombres son creados iguales; que son dotados por su Creador de ciertos derechos inalienables; que entre éstos están la vida, la libertad y la búsqueda de la felicidad; que para garantizar estos derechos se instituyen entre los hombres los gobiernos, que derivan sus poderes legítimos del consentimiento de los gobernados; que cuando quiera que una forma de gobierno se haga destructora de estos principios, el pueblo tiene el derec ho a reformarla o abolirla e instituir un nuevo gobierno que se funde en dichos principios, y a organizar sus poderes en la forma que a su juicio ofrecerá las mayores probabilidades de alcanzar su seguridad y felicidad. La prudencia, claro está, aconsejará que no se cambie por motivos leves y transitorios gobiernos de antiguo establecidos; y, en efecto, toda la experiencia ha demostrado que la humanidad está más dispuesta a padecer, mientras los males sean tolerables, que a hacerse justicia aboliendo las formas a que está acostumbrada.
> ...



gran aporte tio, gracias


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (21 Ago 2019)

Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Honores y medallas a las mujeres que den a luz al mayor numero de guerreros para la patria.
> 
> Bonus por productividad.
> 
> ...




Tu eres subnormal, que sociedad puritana va a haber en un país donde la esperanza de vida del varón era y es africana debido al abuso del vodka y la mujer aborta a sus hijos por sistema.


----------



## Don Potettes (21 Ago 2019)

Lo malo de la URSS fue que la gente habla.
Por mucho que controles a 120 millones de robots, como alguien hable y diga lo que ve, se te jode el invento.


Solzhenitsyn, sobre el franquismo: «Si gozásemos en la URSS de vuestras libertades quedaríamos boquiabiertos»


----------



## Mark_ (21 Ago 2019)

Hasta el país más pobre y atrasado del mundo es capaz de realizar logros. Corea del Norte es un ejemplo de ello, la población se muere de hambre pero han sido capaces de desarrollar la bomba atómica y misiles de medio alcance para su lanzamiento, tecnología que no tiene la mayoría de países del mundo.

Puede sonar simplista pero, ¿si la URSS era tan maravillosa porque miles de personas cruzaban a Berlin oeste hasta el punto de que tuvieron que construir un muro? ¿Por qué era misión imposible para la población salir del telón de acero hacia occidente? ¿Si la URSS era tan buena donde tenían de todo porque sus ciudadanos iban a querer quedarse a vivir en los países capitalistas?

En fin...


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Ago 2019)

Mark_ dijo:


> Hasta el país más pobre y atrasado del mundo es capaz de realizar logros. Corea del Norte es un ejemplo de ello, la población se muere de hambre pero han sido capaces de desarrollar la bomba atómica y misiles de medio alcance para su lanzamiento, tecnología que no tiene la mayoría de países del mundo.
> 
> Puede sonar simplista pero, ¿si la URSS era tan maravillosa porque miles de personas cruzaban a Berlin oeste hasta el punto de que tuvieron que construir un muro? ¿Por qué era misión imposible para la población salir del telón de acero hacia occidente? ¿Si la URSS era tan buena donde tenían de todo porque sus ciudadanos iban a querer quedarse a vivir en los países capitalistas?
> 
> En fin...




EL muro se construyó, (recordemos que el Muro no dividia, si no que rodeaba al Berlin Capitalista). Ya que había ciudadanos, que se aprovechan de los estudios, sanidad, vivienda ... gratis o a costes muy reducidos del Berlin Socialista. Y a la hora de trabajar, iban al Berlin Ocupado a trabajar para las empresas capitalistas, para al acabar la jornada regresar al amparo del Berlin SOCIALISTA. Recordemos que, USA, inyectaba muchisimo dinero al Berlin Capitalista, como propaganda y precisamente para provocar ese gasto de recursos para el Berlin SOcialista.

Eso provocó entre otras cosas la construcción del muro. Ya que también podríamos hablar de infiltración de espías, saboteadores, terroristas,... que pasaban como Pedro por su casa hacia el recién creado estado Socialista.

Por cierto las fuentes más anticomunistas cifran las muertes al intentar atravesar el muro en 230.

Así que dejese de propaganda.


----------



## uberales (22 Ago 2019)

Sankana, ¿eres tú?


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> EL muro se construyó, (recordemos que el Muro no dividia, si no que rodeaba al Berlin Capitalista). Ya que había ciudadanos, que se aprovechan de los estudios, sanidad,... gratis del Berlin Socialista. Y a la hora de trabajar, iban al Berlin Occidental a trabajar para las empresas capitalistas, para al acabar la jornada regresar al ampraro del Berlin SOCIALISTA. Recordemos que, USA, inyectaba muchisimo dinero al Berlin Capitalista, como propaganda y precisamente para provocar ese gasto de recursos para el Berlin SOcialista.
> 
> Eso provocó entre otras cosas la construcción del muro.
> 
> ...



tipico de izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas. creen que con cambiar el nombre, cambian la situacion.
el muro no dividia, rodeaba al mundo capitalista. jaaaa jaaaa
sera lo mismo que el sereno coja la yegua a que la yegua coja sereno?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Ago 2019)

*COMUNISMO 1917-1991 RIP*


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

AverquememetePaco dijo:


> *COMUNISMO 1917-1991 RIP*



tengo una duda enorme.
sera lo mismo socialism-leninista que comunismo-marxista?
creo que han enterrado al sujeto equivocado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro, te entiendo. Adelante espero tus argumentos
> te Saluda un marxista



¿Eres troskista?


----------



## zapatitos (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> tipico de izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas. creen que con cambiar el nombre, cambian la situacion.
> el muro no dividia, rodeaba al mundo capitalista. jaaaa jaaaa
> sera lo mismo que el sereno coja la yegua a que la yegua coja sereno?
> te Saluda un marxista



En tus mundos del Marxismo Yupi y Que Chachi Piruli no lo se, pero en los mundos del Marxismo Real la RDA no se podía permitir el lujo de formar a la gente en sus universidades y escuelas de Formación Profesional para que una vez formados se fueran a la Alemania capitalista a ejercer lo que habían aprendido porque allí iban a ganar más. Si un Estado o tus padres te han dado una formación tú estás en deuda con ese Estado y con tus padres y debes de contar con su opinión, al menos los que somos agradecidos.

De ahí que se construyera el muro, si la Alemania Capitalista quería buenos profesionales que los formaran ellos y no parasitaran a la RDA.

Saludos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> tengo una duda enorme.
> sera lo mismo socialism-leninista que comunismo-marxista?
> creo que han enterrado al sujeto equivocado.
> te Saluda un marxista



*Como si eres de Raticulin

URSS FAIL
BEST KOREA FAIL
CUBA FAIL
CHINA FAIL
ALBANIA FAIL
UCRANIA FAIL
CAMBOYA FAIL
SOMALIA FAIL
ETIOPIA FAIL
ALEMANIA RDA FAIL
AFGANISTAN FAIL
VENEZUELA FAIL
ITALIA FAIL...*


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> ¿Eres troskista?



soy graduado en filosofia y economia capitalista. mi especializacion es en filosofia marxista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> soy graduado en filosofia y economia capitalista. mi especializacion es en filosofia marxista
> te Saluda un marxista



*Te digo lo de troskista, porque tus planteamientos coinciden con esta rama del comunismo, el troskismo.*


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> En tus mundos del Marxismo Yupi y Que Chachi Piruli no lo se, pero en los mundos del Marxismo Real la RDA no se podía permitir el lujo de formar a la gente en sus universidades y escuelas de Formación Profesional para que una vez formados se fueran a la Alemania capitalista a ejercer lo que habían aprendido porque allí iban a ganar más. Si un Estado o tus padres te han dado una formación tú estás en deuda con ese Estado y con tus padres y debes de contar con su opinión, al menos los que somos agradecidos.
> 
> De ahí que se construyera el muro, si la Alemania Capitalista quería buenos profesionales que los formaran ellos y no parasitaran a la RDA.
> 
> Saludos.



entonces, no era gratis el studio? no se creo porque no se puede permitir libertad en las dictaduras?
que cosa, mira que equivocado estoy. eran como los medicos esclavos de los hacendados castros ruz.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> soy graduado en filosofia y economia capitalista. mi especializacion es en filosofia marxista
> te Saluda un marxista



Yo estoy licenciado en trabajar más de 19 años en la privada. Y master, en ver y sufrir como ha ido empeorando el mundo en general, y sobre todo en derechos laborales desde que derrocaron a la URSS.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Te digo lo de troskista, porque tus planteamientos coinciden con esta rama del comunismo.*



es que acso te he hablado o lo he echo en algun momento de comunismo? eso nunca ha existido.
solo trato de hacerles ver, lo equivocados que estan y tratando que aprendan a reconocer la naturaleza de esos que erroneamente llaman izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

AverquememetePaco dijo:


> *Como si eres de Raticulin
> 
> URSS FAIL
> BEST KOREA FAIL
> ...



ya veo, tienes la misma duda, que yo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Te digo lo de troskista, porque tus planteamientos coinciden con esta rama del comunismo, el troskismo.*



La mayoría, pasamos por ese periodo, en el que nos identificabamos como ninis politicos, ni la urss ni USA.
Teorías idealistas, sobre un mundo happyflower. Yo ese periodo lo dejé, por los veintipocos, y fué al ponerme a trabajar, cuando ya te dejabas de gilipollces antimarxistas


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Yo estoy licenciado en trabajar más de 19 años en la privada. Y master, en ver y sufrir como ha ido empeorando el mundo en general, y sobre todo en derechos laborales desde que derrocaron a la URSS.



Tambien lo he visto hasta en la URSS y te doy mis mas sinceras condolencias.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> La mayoría, pasamos por ese periodo, en el que nos identificabamos como ninis politicos, ni la urss ni USA.
> Teorías idealistas, sobre un mundo happyflower. Yo ese periodo lo dejé, por los veintipocos, y fué al ponerme a trabajar, cuando ya te dejabas de gilipollces antimarxistas



*El Ninismo político favorece al sistema.*


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

Tengo abierto un hilo en temas calientes sobre los lamas del Tibet, que tiene cierta relación con este hilo.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> entonces, no era gratis el studio? no se creo porque no se puede permitir libertad en las dictaduras?
> que cosa, mira que equivocado estoy. eran como los medicos esclavos de los hacendados castros ruz.
> te Saluda un marxista



Una cosa es tener libertad y otra muy distinta tener libertinaje.

Saludos.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Una cosa es tener libertad y otra muy distinta tener libertinaje.
> 
> Saludos.



claro, entiendo esa justificacion. la vengo oyendo de los degenerados izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, desde hace mucho tiempo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> Tengo abierto un hilo en temas calientes sobre los lamas del Tibet, que tiene cierta relación con este hilo.



donde, como se llama y porque crees se relaciona con este?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

volkischer4 dijo:


> ¿Por qué los comunistas quieren exterminar a los tibetanos? es que pasa en todas partes, el comunismo siempre persigue a pueblos que quieren estar en paz.



*Más bien habría que decir que los lamas maltrataban y mataban al pueblo tibetano. Con los comunistas su nivel de vida mejoró, no te creas las mentiras de Hollywood y los mass mierda.*


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

volkischer4 dijo:


> ¿Por qué los comunistas quieren exterminar a los tibetanos? es que pasa en todas partes, el comunismo siempre persigue a pueblos que quieren estar en paz.



otro extraterrestre
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Asurbanipal (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> tengo una duda enorme.
> sera lo mismo socialism-leninista que comunismo-marxista?
> creo que han enterrado al sujeto equivocado.
> te Saluda un marxista



No, no es lo mismo el marxismo de Carlos Marx que el marxismo-leninismo de Lenin.
Marx indicó, por ejemplo, el llegar al poder a través de elecciones democráticas compitiéndo con los demás partidos del Parlamento. En cambio, Lenin abogó por llegar al poder a base de sangre y fuego.

Si te defines marxista y no entiendes estas y otras diferencias es que eres un troll o un mal estudiante.


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> donde, como se llama y porque crees se relaciona con este?
> te Saluda un marxista



*Nos ocultan que en el Tibet los lamas tenían a la población sometida a la esclavitud antes de 1949*

Medios: - Nos ocultan que en el Tibet los lamas tenían a la población sometida a la esclavitud antes de 1949


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Más bien habría que decir que los lamas maltrataban y mataban al pueblo tibetano. Con los comunistas su nivel de vida mejoró, no te creas las mentiras de Hollywood y los mass mierda.*



con los comunistas o con los socialistas-leninistas?
comunista; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> con los comunistas o con los socialistas-leninistas?
> comunista; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios
> te Saluda un marxista



*Mira Cripton no te quedes en la teoría perfecta, el día a día es más complicado de lo que tu crees.*


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo el marxismo de Carlos Marx que el marxismo-leninismo de Lenin.
> Marx indicó, por ejemplo, el llegar al poder a través de elecciones democráticas compitiéndo con los demás partidos del Parlamento. En cambio, Lenin abogó por llegar al poder a base de sangre y fuego.
> 
> Si te defines marxista y no entiendes estas y otras diferencias es que eres un troll o un mal estudiante.



ahora me pusiste otra duda.
se puede decir marxismo-leninismo cuando el marxismo es ABOLICIONISTA y el leninismo es REFORMISTA?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Mira Cripton no te quedes en la teoría perfecta, el día a día es más complicado de lo que tu crees.*



el problema mas bien es tuyo. hombre equivocado e ignorante, nunca llega a ser libre.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Saturnin (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el problema mas bien es tuyo. hombre equivocado e ignorante, nunca llega a ser libre.
> te Saluda un marxista



*Me saluda un marxista muy sui géneris.*


----------



## zapatitos (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro, entiendo esa justificacion. la vengo oyendo de los degenerados izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, desde hace mucho tiempo.
> te Saluda un marxista



Pues si lo entiendes pues ya está, no hay entonces más que debatir sobre el tema.

Que pienses que es una justificación y/o una degeneración me da igual ya que es solo una opinión personal mientras lo entiendas que son conceptos distintos.

Saludos.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Ago 2019)

La URRS con internet ahora mismo dominaría el mundo.

Imaginense que mañana hay un incendio, con un click ordenas el movimiento de mil "parados" hacia la zona del desastre... y así un largo etc.

Aunque al final tienes que permitir bastante libertad para que surgan las cosas, aunque todas esas historias de garajes y desarollo de la informática no sean tan bonitas como deberían, si es cierto que el ser humano cuándo se "descuadra" es cuándo obtiene ciertos logros que de otra manera no puede lograr.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues si lo entiendes pues ya está, no hay entonces más que debatir sobre el tema.
> 
> Que pienses que es una justificación y/o una degeneración me da igual ya que es solo una opinión personal mientras lo entiendas que son conceptos distintos.
> 
> Saludos.



no solo esa, entiendo todas las justificaciones de los degenerados, para sostenerse eternamente mamando del estado capitalista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Ago 2019)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo el marxismo de Carlos Marx que el marxismo-leninismo de Lenin.
> Marx indicó, por ejemplo, el llegar al poder a través de elecciones democráticas compitiéndo con los demás partidos del Parlamento. En cambio, Lenin abogó por llegar al poder a base de sangre y fuego.
> 
> Si te defines marxista y no entiendes estas y otras diferencias es que eres un troll o un mal estudiante.



Decolorar a Marx, ha sido siempre cosa de los socialdemocratas, mencheviques, Kaustkianos,... , entre otros, para justificar su ideologia antimarxista y que siempre terminan coincidiendo con las posturas de la OTAN por ejemplo, pero con otra jerga. Decolorarlo de la forma, en que Marx solo era un filosofo que analizaba el capitalismo y esperaba ganar las elecciones Democrático burguesas. Y unos cojones, Marx era un revolucionario y abogaba por la revolución proletaria y por la dictadura del proletariado.

Cito, Marx poniendo a caldo a los Socialdemocratas Alemanes


_



*Pese a todo su cascabeleo democrático*, el programa está todo él infestado hasta el tuétano de la fe servil de la secta lassalleana en el Estado; o -- lo que no es nada mejor -- de la *superstición democrática*; o es más bien un compromiso entre estas dos supersticiones igualmente *lejanas del socialismo*.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Continúa



> Después de la "ley de bronce" de Lassalle, viene la panacea del profeta. Y se le "prepara el camino" de un modo digno. La lucha de clases existente es sustituida por una frase de periodista: "_el problema_ social", para cuya "_solución_" se "prepara el camino". *La "organización socialista de todo el trabajo" no resulta del proceso revolucionario de transformación de la sociedad, sino que "surge" de "la ayuda del Estado", ayuda que el Estado presta a las cooperativas de producción "creadas" por él y no por los obreros. ¡Es digno de la fantasía de Lassalle eso de que con empréstitos del Estado se puede construir una nueva sociedad como se construye un nuevo ferrocarril! *





Y aquí algo que no deja nada a la duda:

*



Entre la sociedad capitalista y la sociedad comunista media el período de la transformación revolucionaria de la primera en la segunda. A este período corresponde también un período político de transición, cuyo Estado no puede ser otro que la dictadura revolucionaria del proletariado 

Hacer clic para expandir...


CRITICA DEL PROGRAMA DE GOTHA*
_K. Marx (1875): Crítica al Programa de Gotha._


----------



## zapatitos (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no solo esa, entiendo todas las justificaciones de los degenerados, para sostenerse eternamente mamando del estado capitalista.
> te Saluda un marxista



Pues ya está, entonces si entiendes tanto y tantas cosas no se porqué estás siempre preguntando sobre el asunto.

Lo de degeneración es tu opinión personal y muy respetable por cierto, faltaría más. Yo también tengo la mía.

Saludos.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Decolorar a Marx, ha sido siempre cosa de los socialdemocratas, mencheviques, Kaustkianos,... , entre otros, para justificar su ideologia antimarxista y que siempre terminan coincidiendo con las posturas de la OTAN por ejemplo, pero con otra jerga. Decolorarlo de la forma, en que Marx solo era un filosofo que analizaba el capitalismo y esperaba ganar las elecciones Democrático burguesas. Y unos cojones, Marx era un revolucionario y abogaba por la revolución proletaria y por la dictadura del proletariado.
> 
> Cito, Marx poniendo a caldo a los Socialdemocratas Alemanes
> 
> ...



y con todo eso DEMUESTRAS que marx es otro dios y como tal, no se equivoca. apate que una cosa es la lectura y otra es lo interpretado.
para mi marx como todo ser humano se equivoco en algunas cosas y otras fueron y son muy mal interpretadas
haz leido esto? me acusais a mi, de querer destruir la familia? acaso no la destruyen ustedes los capitalistas burgueses al crear una situacion economica y pesima para la clase proletaria? tanto que las esposas de los trabajadores son las trabajadoras de sus burdeles y sus hijos engrasan las filas del trabajo asalariado.
el matrimonio y la familia existe solamente para la clase burguesa capitalista.
acaso no es la realidad de ayer y hoy?
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Mark_ (22 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> EL muro se construyó, (recordemos que el Muro no dividia, si no que rodeaba al Berlin Capitalista). Ya que había ciudadanos, que se aprovechan de los estudios, sanidad, vivienda ... gratis o a costes muy reducidos del Berlin Socialista. Y a la hora de trabajar, iban al Berlin Ocupado a trabajar para las empresas capitalistas, para al acabar la jornada regresar al amparo del Berlin SOCIALISTA. Recordemos que, USA, inyectaba muchisimo dinero al Berlin Capitalista, como propaganda y precisamente para provocar ese gasto de recursos para el Berlin SOcialista.
> 
> Eso provocó entre otras cosas la construcción del muro. Ya que también podríamos hablar de infiltración de espías, saboteadores, terroristas,... que pasaban como Pedro por su casa hacia el recién creado estado Socialista.
> 
> ...



Pero qué hablas muchacho, si mientras que los americanos aprobaban el Plan Marshall para reactivar las economías europeas, incluida la alemana, los soviéticos se estaban llevando hasta los clavos de las vias de tren de su zona de ocupación como compensación de guerra. Pero es que no contentos con eso, además prohibieron a todos los países bajo su ocupación aceptar la ayuda estadounidense. 

Por eso, entre otras muchas cosas, construyeron el muro. Y antes de eso, en 1948, bloqueron Berlín occidental durante casi 1 año para que los occidentales lo abandonasen porque el sector occidental estaba prosperando e implantaron una nueva moneda (fíjate que delito, toda una declaración de guerra) mientras que el oriental seguía en ruinas.

Poco importa el número de muertes, el hecho es que a todo aquel que intentaba cruzar al sector occidental era ametrallado por los guardias. Ah, sí, es verdad, que antes de disparar les advertían, que chicos más buenos!

Menudo paraíso el comunismo, donde si no morías de hambre al principio de la posguerra, si osabas contrariar lo más mínimo al sistema podías morir en cárcel, ametrallado o te daban un billete gratis a conocer la Rusia profunda para trabajar en sus "campings de reeducación".

Lo dicho, el paraíso en la tierra.


----------



## Randy Stair (22 Ago 2019)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, *libre de putas maricones travelos* y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



Vete a decir mierda a la Alt Right, puto subnormal.


----------



## hijo (22 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Continúo leyendo el foro casi a diario, pero lo cierto es que ha perdido mucho, hasta los fachas de hace 5-6 años tenían más calidad. Ahora es moronegro, bla bla, pianos, bla bla, mjeres, bla bla... De un foro que te hacía incluso tener la inciativa en ciertos temas cuando hablabas en la calle, ha pasado a ser "El Caso".
> 
> Y No, no soy ZHU DE.



¿Y reapareces para postear esta mierda?


----------



## zapatitos (22 Ago 2019)

Mark_ dijo:


> Pero qué hablas muchacho, si mientras que los americanos aprobaban el Plan Marshall para reactivar las economías europeas, incluida la alemana, los soviéticos se estaban llevando hasta los clavos de las vias de tren de su zona de ocupación como compensación de guerra. Pero es que no contentos con eso, además prohibieron a todos los países bajo su ocupación aceptar la ayuda estadounidense.
> 
> Por eso, entre otras muchas cosas, construyeron el muro. Y antes de eso, en 1948, bloqueron Berlín occidental durante casi 1 año para que los occidentales lo abandonasen porque el sector occidental estaba prosperando e implantaron una nueva moneda (fíjate que delito, toda una declaración de guerra) mientras que el oriental seguía en ruinas.
> 
> ...



Faltan aliens.

Saludos.


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Ago 2019)

Mark_ dijo:


> Pero qué hablas muchacho, si mientras que los americanos aprobaban el Plan Marshall para reactivar las economías europeas, incluida la alemana, los soviéticos se estaban llevando hasta los clavos de las vias de tren de su zona de ocupación como compensación de guerra. Pero es que no contentos con eso, además prohibieron a todos los países bajo su ocupación aceptar la ayuda estadounidense.
> 
> Por eso, entre otras muchas cosas, construyeron el muro. Y antes de eso, en 1948, bloqueron Berlín occidental durante casi 1 año para que los occidentales lo abandonasen porque el sector occidental estaba prosperando e implantaron una nueva moneda (fíjate que delito, toda una declaración de guerra) mientras que el oriental seguía en ruinas.
> 
> ...



Claro hombre claro, la Almania Oriental en ruinas, como toda Europa, mendrugo. La que no recibió ni un bombardeo fue USA fijate.
Vas a batir un record, de el post más corto con más sloganes anticomunistas. Y en este foro no es fácil.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Claro hombre claro, la Almania Oriental en ruinas, como toda Europa, mendrugo. La que no recibió ni un bombardeo fue USA fijate.
> Vas a batir un record, de el post más corto con más sloganes anticomunistas. Y en este foro no es fácil.



puros lamentos. necesitaras un muro si segues asi
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Ago 2019)

Los sovieticos fue lo mejor que le pudo pasar en la historia para que USA, lograra el dominio mundial.


----------



## silenus (30 Ago 2019)

supertocho dijo:


> Aceptamos barco como animal de compañía
> 
> 
> Y tu propuesta para un futuro mejor es....




Desgraciado, malnacido, excremento de rata, hijo de puta asesino.

Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países

Casi 100.000 abortos en España durante 2016: sólo en un 6% de los casos había algún riesgo para la mujer


----------



## Mark_ (5 Sep 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Claro hombre claro, la Almania Oriental en ruinas, como toda Europa, mendrugo. La que no recibió ni un bombardeo fue USA fijate.
> Vas a batir un record, de el post más corto con más sloganes anticomunistas. Y en este foro no es fácil.



No jodas, ¿que toda Europa quedó devastada tras la II Guerra Mundial? No lo sabía. Claro coño, eso explica que a medidados/finales de los 50 Berlín occidental, por ejemplo, estaba totalmente reconstruida y al cruzar la frontera al Berlín oriental te encontrabas todavía con barrios con muchos edificios medio derruidos por las bombas de la guerra.

No soy ni anticomunista ni procapitalista, no soy un fanático como tú que defiende ciegamente un sistema que se ha comprobado en todo el mundo que es un fracaso, además de ser una ideología totalitaria de las más crueles que hayan existido, a la par que el nazismo.


----------



## Mark_ (5 Sep 2019)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Los sovieticos fue lo mejor que le pudo pasar en la historia para que USA, lograra el dominio mundial.



Estados Unidos ya era la primera potencia económica mundial mucho antes de que estallase incluso la primera guerra mundial. La supremacía mundial estadounidense y su dominio era inevitable con o sin la URSS. La URSS como mucho sirvió de catalizador para que Estados Unidos ejerciera su poder de forma más agresiva sobre el resto del mundo, ya que el sistema soviético era una amenaza existencial para el capitalismo y por ende para Estados Unidos.


----------



## cripton36 (5 Sep 2019)

Mark_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos ya era la primera potencia económica mundial mucho antes de que estallase incluso la primera guerra mundial. La supremacía mundial estadounidense y su dominio era inevitable con o sin la URSS. La URSS como mucho sirvió de catalizador para que Estados Unidos ejerciera su poder de forma más agresiva sobre el resto del mundo, ya que el sistema soviético era una amenaza existencial para el capitalismo y por ende para Estados Unidos.



una amenaza para el capitalism? jaaaa jaaa
acaso aun no te enteras que la urss practica el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista) y que esa porqueria es el alimento politico del tercermundo?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Sep 2019)

> [...]
> 
> *En 1958, el doctor Zhdanov acudió a la 11ª Asamblea de la Organización Mundial de la Salud con una idea*. Una idea enorme. Esta asamblea se celebraba en la ciudad norteamericana de Minneapolis y cuando Viktor Zhdanov subió a la tribuna de oradores, comenzó su discurso con las siguientes palabras:
> 
> ...



Viruela: cuando la mano del Hombre fue más poderosa que el puño de Dios.

En 1980 la Organización Mundial de la Salud declaró formalmente la extinción de la enfermedad de la *VIRUELA*
Uno de los mayores logros de la humanidad y de la ciencia, siendo el principal responsable la URSS.

Cuantas pelis hay sobre esto?


----------



## strik (19 Sep 2019)

La URSS ya se cayó por su propio peso y solo dejo un reguero de ruina y mafias detrás de sí, además, cualquier país que haya tenido comunismo 40 o 70 años está peor que los arrasados por la guerra sin excepción, por mucho que aún haya propaganda que diga lo contrario y que para eso no interese la "memoria histórica".


----------



## Boston molestor (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## opilano (12 Oct 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Desgraciado, malnacido, excremento de rata, hijo de puta asesino.
> 
> Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países
> 
> Casi 100.000 abortos en España durante 2016: sólo en un 6% de los casos había algún riesgo para la mujer



Faltan aliens y algún hipotecado.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Oct 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Todo eso fue posible con 0 progrehez, y después de transformar el marxismo-leninismo inicial en el stalinismo posterior con el catalizador de la Gran Guerra Patria que transformó la URSS en algo más parecido al nacionalsocialismo visto a gran escala.
> 
> Sin Stalin, tal vez la progrehez hubiera podrido la URSS antes de 1950.
> 
> Y los podemitas que se laven la boca al hablar de la URSS, ellos allí hubieran sido eliminados en cero coma por motivos de higiene social.



Un podemita al uso no hubiera durado en la URSS ni medio minuto.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Oct 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Ya pongo yo el puto himno mas grande de la historia, CON DOS COJONES!!!!
> 
> Que lastima que en el foro no exista el dislike, para que la mitad del foro me fusilase y yo lo gozase, otro mundo fue posible, un mundo libre de la degeneración capitalista, libre de putas maricones travelos y musulmanes violadores, un mundo de orden y justicia social libre de progres de mierda y de fachiliberales degenerados, UN MUNDO SOVIETICO JODERRR!!!!



Ciertamente, el himno soviético (y ahora la partitura del himno ruso) es uno de los mejores en el grupo de los himnos nacionales. Hay algunos que son una verdadera mierda. La partitura del himno de España es una lástima, porque se ha desperdiciado la oportunidad de hacer una buena letra. La de Pemán no estaba nada mal y sonaba un tanto épica, pese a ese cansino rollo de facha y tal que nos meten siempre en este desgraciado país. La que se sacó en época de José Bono (vamos, el intento) era una cursilada. Menos mal que no se impuso. El himno de Riego tampoco estaba mal, aunque fuese un masonazo que convivió con el cabronazo e inútil de Fernando VII


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (12 Oct 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Soy español y según las estadísticas eclesiales soy católico. Así que deje de decir paridas. La URSS ha sido el mayor avance de la clase obrera en la historia de la humanidad. Y que directamente, hizo que los capitalistas occidentales "cedieran" en ciertos derechos laborales que sin la URSS, no se hubieran visto en sueños.
> 
> Se ha demostrado que 5000 tanques en las fronteras de europa, acojonaban realmente a los capitostes.



Estoy de acuerdo. La historia es la que es, no la milonga que nos cuentan. La URSS era un sistema totalitario y represivo, pero la clase plutocrática occidental tuvo que recular en su historia de explotación de las clases trabajadoras que había llevado desde el inicio de la Revolución Industrial (por no irnos más lejos). Los plutócratas tuvieron que aflojar la mano y hacer que la gente viviera un poco mejor para que se les quitara de la cabeza la idea de un estado "obrero". Cesó el machaque constante durante algunas décadas, lo que unido a la energía fósil abundante y barata posibilitó el desarrollo de los "gloriosos treinta años" del capitalismo. Realmente era todo un espejismo, ya que en la URSS las condiciones de vida de las clases trabajadoras eran peores que en un europeo de los años 60 y 70. Pero en política funciona el "encantamiento" y hace más la propaganda que la realidad. Y ahora lo estamos viendo de nuevo, como lo importante es construir un relato (Unión Europea, democracia, Ucrania, Putin, Covid, cambio climático). 

Que ese relato post segunda guerra mundial se rompió cuando cayó la URSS lo demuestra que las condiciones de vida en Occidente han ido cada día a peor, aunque tengamos más tecnología que nos da una falsa sensación de que vivimos de puta madre: pero con sueldos de mierda, pisos por las nubes e inestabilidad laboral constante. Ahora nos han seducido con móviles, género, LGTBI, meto la polla en cualquier agujero, propaganda y sociedad espectáculo, cuando no la legalización de la droga.


----------



## machote hispano (12 Oct 2022)

El comunismo era tan bueno que construyeron un muro en Berlín para que los malvados capitalistas no los asaltaran...


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Oct 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> El documental no dice que la URSS tenía a su disposición enormes recursos naturales que Europa no tenía. Y tampoco dice que mucha de su tecnología se la robó a los alemanes tras la 2aGM igual que hizo USA.



Haber elegido mejor el territorio!!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (12 Oct 2022)

Siempre hay que alejarse de los de un solo libro. Ni todo planificado ni todo al libre albedrío. Ójala todo fuera tan sencillo como un formulita de una sola variable.


----------

